# Official Pairing Discussion Thread (662)



## Cord (Jan 22, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Try to keep all of the pairing related talk to this thread.  Try to keep any pairing discussion relevant to this chapter.  Tangents are OK but don't try to discuss the history of Naruto x Hinata or Sakura x Neji.
> 
> Keep it civil (and real).



* No baiting/flaming/calling out certain fandoms please.


----------



## Seon (Jan 22, 2014)

*Sakura will end up with Naruto. Karin will end up with Sasuke*

Confirmed.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

It begins


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Not just yet. No point in featuring Hinata in this chapter if that was the case. Hell, Sakura's acting the same way she would if any of her friends was dying in front of her.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

*Its over, Sakura won the race*

Its symbolic what happened, Hinata fell before reaching Naruto and Sakura is the one fighting for his life. You tell me what that means.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

looks like it, but you never know with Kishi, he's likely to troll again


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 22, 2014)

[sp]Makes sense tho[/sp]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> looks like it, but you never know with Kishi, he's likely to troll again



And she marries that fodder nin with the love letter in the ending


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hinata and Naruto still have the holding hands scene (which is highly symbolic of a romantic relationship in Japan), the two briefly fighting side by side, and still being the first to realize Naruto is DYING.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2014)

Definitely looks it's so. But I don't trust Kishi and his never ending ship teases. Not so long ago NaruHina got that hand holding moment and everyone was saying it's de facto canon.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

What if Karin faints while Oro gets to Sasuke?

What will Oro get for winning his race?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2014)

Nah, anyone without their shipping goggles can see that Hinata was way more concerned and upset than Sakura.

inb4 lock.


----------



## Azula (Jan 22, 2014)

but gaara landed near sakura so wasnt the 'race' rigged


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't know they were competing for Naruto


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if Karin faints while Oro gets to Sasuke?: hehee
> 
> What will Oro get for winning his race?



he did say this:



just like 99% of the ppl posting in this thread


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 22, 2014)

NS may have won the battle but not the pairing war.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> but gaara landed near sakura so wasnt the 'race' rigged



yup, Kishi rigged the race for Sakura LOL


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if Karin faints while Oro gets to Sasuke?
> 
> What will Oro get for winning his race?




Best post this thread 

Oro is definitely on the move...or so he said.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 22, 2014)

How could Sakura win a race she was never running in the first place? Hinata already made it to Naruto's side in 615, this isn't symbolic of anything. Sakura's fading from exhaustion just as Hinata did. Wouldn't surprise me if Hinata's prayer to Neji is given significance.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 22, 2014)

So we are shipping Naruto Sakura again?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> he did say this:
> 
> 
> 
> just like 99% of the ppl posting in this thread



Lets leave the pairing war to Naruto

here

If he and Sasuke kick the bucket the war will FINALLY end.

No shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you good sir for starting this thread.

It was needed.


----------



## Sage (Jan 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> yup, Kishi rigged the race for Sakura LOL



Yeah! Gaara is Pro-NS... c'mon Kishi play fair 

I hope Kiba snatches Naruto and takes him to Hinata.....

but before he gets to her Sai comes flying in using his paper bird and snatches Naruto from Kiba and takes him back to Sakura.....

but before Sai reaches Sakura, Neji rises from the ashes and snatches him away from Sai and takes Naruto back to Hinata....

but before Phoenix Neji can reach Hinata, Minato uses his Hirashin and grabs Naruto and returns him back to Sakura....

Just to watch the fandoms lose their shit... do it Kishi!


----------



## kidgogeta (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm pretty happy to see that for once Sakura is actually completely focused on Naruto despite Sasuke also being in deep shit. This is not  from a romantic standpoint, but I still felt that this was the most appropriate place to put this.

Kishi likes to play with pairing fans for sure. He includes reactions from all 3 of the love struck kunoichi, out of all the named characters present. IMO NxH fans shouldn't be feel threatened by these developments.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

Wait, there was pairing moment in this chapter?
The heck im blind or something ?


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke is going to friendzone everyone


----------



## Tam (Jan 22, 2014)

So much pairings this chapter. So much symbolism.

And  two new very promising - Sakura/Naruto's corpse and Karin/Sasuke's corpse.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 22, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Wait, there was pairing moment in this chapter?
> The heck im blind or something ?



Yea.

Sakura didn't know that Sasuke was dying and Minato didn't know that Naruto was dying...

They didn't react to something they didn't know about, so SasuSaku and MinaNaru are officially dead.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread is pointless. ...


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> They didn't react to something they didn't know about, so SasuSaku and MinaNaru are officially dead.



B-B-But panels side by side.


----------



## Sephero (Jan 22, 2014)

*Pairings gg*

Karin = Sasuke
Sakura = Naruto 

Hinata gets nobody and fails. All is as it should be. 

This has been a long time coming for me. I'm going to try and enjoy this.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 22, 2014)

Stop it. You're acting like Nardo and Sakura already fucked.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea.
> 
> Sakura didn't know that Sasuke was dying and Minato didn't know that Naruto was dying...
> 
> They didn't react to something they didn't know about, so SasuSaku and MinaNaru are officially dead.


Its just pointless and stupid in my opinion to even , i mean Naruto and Sasuke are dying for the love of god who the heck cares  or even implies anything remotely romantic at this point.
Only thing it does just confirms  that how important are the people that are dying, thats it.
Can we stop overthinking every single crap that Kishi draws ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2014)

Does this chapter honestly warrant pairing talk? 

I get that those few scenes might be nice to look at, but nothing actually happened for pairings.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

>Sasukarin
>not Sasuhina


----------



## Sage (Jan 22, 2014)

I am just glad Kishi had the right mind to keep Ino out of this shit storm.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2014)

Sage said:


> I am just glad Kishi had the right mind to keep Ino out of this shit storm.



Perhaps Ino was inside Sakura's mind and we don't know it yet


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Kishi uses character death to create pairing moments, what a shocker! think Neji....


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 22, 2014)

GaaNaru>>>>>>>>>>>SasuKa,NaruHina,NaruSaku,NaruSasu


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

I doubt Sauce woukd care about Karin, Heck, Sauce doesn't even care about anyone but himself and Itachi


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Couldnt you leave my thread alive and just put an official in front of it  ?


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 22, 2014)

why the hell can't I rep you again Revy


----------



## Cord (Jan 22, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Does this chapter honestly warrant pairing talk?
> 
> I get that those few scenes might be nice to look at, but nothing actually happened for pairings.



I've locked/merged like three or four pairing threads already since the chapter's release. Even though I honestly believe nothing really significant happened (at least when it comes to pairing issues anyway), it can't be helped that people will have their own interpretations of what recently happened and will voice it out. 

Rather than more threads about these get constantly made and locked, we thought it be better to create one dedicated thread for it and  to contain all pairing-related talks in one place. 

After this week, this thread will be as good as closed.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura will end with the hero, thats his prize, we all know that.


----------



## eluna (Jan 22, 2014)

NejiNaru will be canon just wait and see


----------



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Its just pointless and stupid in my opinion to even , i mean Naruto and Sasuke are dying for the love of god who the heck cares  or even implies anything remotely romantic at this point.




People are willing to kill characters to make room for their ship. Of course a person being about to die is a moment to think about romance.

(The fact that both Naruto and Sasuke will surely survive this helps.)


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 22, 2014)

eluna said:


> NejiNaru will be canon just wait and see



Together in death I see.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2014)

I could learn to stomach Naruto/Sakura, but Sasuke/Karin...



Cordelia said:


> I've locked/merged like three or four pairing threads already since the chapter's release. Even though I honestly believe nothing really significant happened (at least when it comes to pairing issues anyway), it can't be helped that people will have their own interpretations of what recently happened and will voice it out.
> 
> Rather than more threads about these get constantly made and locked, we thought it be better to create one dedicated thread for it and  to contain all pairing-related talks in one place.
> 
> After this week, this thread will be as good as closed.



Ah, that's fair enough


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

I am surprised people still want Hinata to end up with a guy who friendzoned her by telling his dad how he views Sakura with Hinata near the area.

But then again, why on earth does Naruto still love someone like Sakura ?

Pairings suck.


----------



## hannah (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh stop the trolling you Sephero, you. 

We all know Hinata's love for Naruto will prevail, Karin will start a sexual relationship with Sasuke's underwear and Sakura will fail to heal Sauce and haunt his grave like Kakashi for the rest of eternity. 
(Still better than Twilight)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> Stop it. You're acting like Nardo and Sakura already fucked.


Omg cannot you see it ???? if you scratch the shit out of your screen  under the last page youl see they are mentally screwing each other  as we speak....


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Speaking of NejiNaru, they may talk next chapter. Hinata did mention him and we already had an pre-afterlife moment before (Kakashi and his father).



Revy said:


> GaaNaru>>>>>>>>>>>SasuKa,NaruHina,NaruSaku,NaruSasu



Isn't it? I'm surprised of this. I thought Kishi had stopped pandering to Naruto and Gaara. I'm glad this is not the case. I'll enjoy a "mirror" of the sand arc.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am surprised people still want Hinata to end up with a guy who friendzoned her by telling his dad how he views Sakura with Hinata near the area.
> 
> But then again, why on earth does Naruto still love someone like Sakura ?
> 
> Pairings suck.



Sakura is canonically pretty. Isn't how a lot of relationships start....


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it was chapter 3 sadly....and she was a much more shallow bitch at that time.


----------



## Sage (Jan 22, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Its just pointless and stupid in my opinion to even , i mean Naruto and Sasuke are dying for the love of god who the heck cares  or even implies anything remotely romantic at this point.
> Only thing it does just confirms  that how important are the people that are dying, thats it.
> Can we stop overthinking every single crap that Kishi draws ?



well a little over a year ago, sometime around this time of the year there was the Naruto and Hinata hand holding which took place while Neji was dying right below their feet and most people could only talk about the romantic aspects of the scene rather than the death of a major character.

A year later we get this, seems like a pattern in Kishi to troll pairings every new year, who knows maybe next new year we can watch Sasuke show some form of emotion of a dead corpse of Karin or Sakura


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

Rennigan jr itachi is close to be canon


----------



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2014)

Sage said:


> well a little over a year ago, sometime around this time of the year there was the Naruto and Hinata hand holding




Wait, it's been a year?! No way...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

Sage said:


> well a little over a year ago, sometime around this time of the year there was the Naruto and Hinata hand holding which took place while Neji was dying right below their feet and most people could only talk about the romantic aspects of the scene rather than the death of a major character.
> 
> A year later we get this, seems like a pattern in Kishi to troll pairings every new year, who knows maybe next new year we can watch Sasuke show some form of emotion of a dead corpse of Karin or Sakura


If i recall there was a huge fuss about it and  how poorly Neji died, i dont believe anyone besides few trolls actually believe that Neji died for a pairing .
I can understand  how handholding can be seen as many things but its totally complete different to whats happening now, this chapter doesn't hint nothing romantically, not even for the heck of it, its more drama rather romance and that didnt come from overanalysis or anything its simple, two mani characters are dying atm moment and people are hinting romance in this, that freaking ridiculous to say at least.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Sage said:


> well a little over a year ago, sometime around this time of the year there was the Naruto and Hinata hand holding which took place while Neji was dying right below their feet and most people could only talk about the romantic aspects of the scene rather than the death of a major character.
> 
> A year later we get this, seems like a pattern in Kishi to troll pairings every new year, who knows maybe next new year we can watch Sasuke show some form of emotion of a dead corpse of Karin or Sakura



I don't get how this is trolling. Does Sakura look amorous to you? It's Hinata who's rambling about Naruto's heart.

I told you lot a long time ago that Sakura would eventually come protect Naruto and that those who said otherwise would eat crow. It doesn't mean she's in love with him. It means she's his teammate and she cares for him, and she's protecting him like she promised herself in the end of part 1.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

He's attracted to her because of her appearance is shallow in the first place. Humans ARE that shallow, physical attraction is part of the equation...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Not really.....look closely at chapter 3.  It was more than looks but even I find it hard to grasp it because she was still badmouthing him at the time.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Seems like Sauce will get his Uzumaki after all 






This is so horrible


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

At this age boys only care about how hot is the girl they have their eyes on.

Girls on the other hand want the boy to be handsome, with a stable job, heroic, etc. Its normal for Sakura to not acknowledge Naruto initially, its also normal for Naruto to go for her. What is the most normal of them all - Sakura developing feelings after Naruto becomes the hero of the whole world.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

then what is it? he didn't know shit about her at the time


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Sage meant that Naruto trolled NH with Sakura girlfriend comment to Minato which shows that Naruto still does not love Hinata.

And this is a minor troll toward NH again because it is Sakura who is by Naruto's side again and is desperately trying to heal him even if she may not love him (but Naruto loves her).

Nothing more or less.

And there maybe more trolling for other pairings as well because Kishi wants to cause a fandom stir.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

Kishi major evil plot discovered, his sole purpose to write this manga was in order for him to provide these glorious TROLLS , what a mastermind, all that comes from a writer  that  fails to make a dramatic moment of Hinata falling down and turn it into laughing stock...
All hail Kishi the mastermind that even Kubo would feel jealous about.......


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke will get back at naruto by fucking his cousin


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> then what is it? he didn't know shit about her at the time



Had something to do with acknowledgment, I suppose.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

but she didn't acknowledge him at the time....Naruto is attracted to her cos she's pretty. Just like Sakura is attracted to Sasuke cos he's hot. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, that was what was confusing but Naruto emphhasize what she said about acknowledgment in his head when he was henged into Sasuke and Sakura was going to kiss him.


----------



## Sephero (Jan 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> then what is it? he didn't know shit about her at the time



This is shonen, and the NaruSaku pairing applies every trope known to the genre, but of course, spins it in a way unique to the series. 

Sakura is a fiery and intelligent young nerd who is beautiful but flawed in a way in which of course the hero finds adorable. The design of the character itself tells you what her intended purpose is going to be throughout the rest of the series. What thirteen year old boy doesn't eat this up?


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

This reminds me of last year 


Naruhina and sasukarin.


This years is:

Narusaku and sasukarin.

It seems the fandom is not questioning the merit of the later


----------



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2014)

You know, Sasuke doesn't have to end up with anyone. Or Naruto, though I think Kishi intends to let him get either Hinata or Sakura.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 22, 2014)

Hinata will end up with her brother in the end. Neji will be revived anyway. 

Naruto ends up with karin.

wincest lol.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 22, 2014)

all i'm saying is, you guys are desperate.

You'll take anything as shipping moment at this rate.


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> all i'm saying is, you guys are desperate.
> 
> You'll take anything as shipping moment at this rate.



I agree. Sakura continuing her streak of fail equals absolute proof Naruto and Sakura wind up together? I'm still confused a bit about that.


----------



## Kiyumi (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> GaaNaru>>>>>>>>>>>SasuKa,NaruHina,NaruSaku,NaruSasu


^^^^^^THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! Even the Nidaime Mizukage approves!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



though, I still want Sasukee ending up with Sakura. p:


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

If someone can provide me with complete narrative proof from the last 662 chapters of Naruto, not taking into account any fillers in the slightest, that NaruSaku has had a larger push than NaruHina; based purely on Kishi's writing of the characters, I'll go with you.

But based purely on narrative evidence, ignoring all tropes, filler, clich?'s, and god knows what else; NaruHina is where it's at.

You've got 15 years of evidence to find; hop to it.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2014)

Least Ino merely had a 'shock' panel as opposed to still being shown as lovestruck.

Ino yet again proves to be the best girl


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

*Sasuke and Karin*

if Karin really wants sasuke then this is probably her only moment for him to like her if she saved him.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> If someone can provide me with complete narrative proof from the last 662 chapters of Naruto, not taking into account any fillers in the slightest, that NaruSaku has had a larger push than NaruHina; based purely on Kishi's writing of the characters, I'll go with you.
> 
> But based purely on narrative evidence, ignoring all tropes, filler, clich?'s, and god knows what else; NaruHina is where it's at.
> 
> You've got 15 years of evidence to find; hop to it.




NH is on the same boat of unrequited love as NS !

It also does not help that a good number of supposed NH moments are mostly Hinata centric and hardly anything comes from Naruto's side to return those feelings (which almost makes me pity her)

While NS has the flaw that while they spend time together, Sakura just does not love him.

It is like you did not read chapter 631 which had Naruto answering his dad who he considers his girlfriend (which did not cement NS but shot down the Naruto loves Hinata theory)

NH is only a possibility as much as NS which at this point neither have shown any progress on winning.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Least Ino merely had a 'shock' panel as opposed to still being shown as lovestruck.
> 
> Ino yet again proves to be the best girl



She loves Sasuke, not Naruto. lol


----------



## Drums (Jan 22, 2014)

You're too optimistic, OP. He still wont like her even if she "saves" him.


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> NH is on the same boat of unrequited love as NS !
> 
> It also does not help that a good number of supposed NH moments are mostly Hinata centric and hardly anything comes from Naruto's side.
> 
> ...



I'm amazed people think a comic relief scene undoes a love confession, a fight tot the death to protect Naruto, a vow to hold hands forever, an epic pep TnJ that saves Naruto from Tobito, and fighting while holding hands. It's Chekov's Gun, Helen Keller can see it coming. And she's blind, deaf and dead!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Despite that, Minato felt the need to compare Sakura to his wife even with Sakura's comedic comment.

And Naruto would be a hypocrite to joke about his feelings like that, with Hinata being within earshot, since he told off Sakura not to joke about feelings during her fake confession.

And he has shown jealousy when Sakura noticed Sasuke saving her first in chapter 632.

Naruto is in under no condition to reciprocate Hinata's confession much like how Sakura does need to love Naruto just caused he always loved her.


So yes, he was serious.  No matter how much we hate NS.

It does not necessarily mean it will happen but we must acknowledge what has happened with an unbiased mind.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

emachina said:


> I'm amazed people think a comic relief scene undoes a love confession, a fight tot the death to protect Naruto, a vow to hold hands forever, an epic pep TnJ that saves Naruto from Tobito, and fighting while holding hands. It's Chekov's Gun, Helen Keller can see it coming. And she's blind, deaf and dead!



Naruto still has the boner for Sakura, not for Hinata. Facts.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> She loves Sasuke, not Naruto. lol



I disagree, but didn't even say otherwise. lol


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Nevermind not worth it.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

-JT- said:


> I disagree, but didn't even say otherwise. lol



Unless you can prove she sensed Sasuke's plight somehow you've got nuthin


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> All the butthurt comments only mean one thing, you guys are scared Narusaku is becoming canon.



Not really, while this was a good chapter, the story as a whole has been going downhill since the war started. The relationship aspect is the only reason I'm still reading this story, NaruSasu has a better chance then NaruSaku.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

This chapter still changes nothing with the pairings (well at least between NS and NH), but that won't stop the pairing fandoms from going at each other's throats anyway.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 22, 2014)

this chapter had like 0 pairing in it.... naruto didnt said a word so as sasuke( he was flashbacking) , we already knew karin loves sasuke and sakura will help naruto when his in trouble, hinata also loves naruto and wants to protect him.


so where is the pairing in here ? oh wait its not...


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> this chapter had like 0 pairing in it naruto didnt said a word so as sauske , we already knew karin loves sasuke and sakura will help naruto when his in trouble, hinata also loves naruto and wants to protect him.
> 
> 
> so where is the paring in here ? oh wait its not...



Uh you are not looking at what kishi is trying to tell us. Sure Naruto and Sasuke didnt say anything but they were both in trouble and who does kishi send to Naruto, Sakura. He could have easily wrote her to go heal Sasuke.

Read between the lines.


----------



## rocci (Jan 22, 2014)

in order to put and end of this pairing drama, naruto need to confess to sakura and than sakura decide to accept it or not.
In this war arc, kishi will solve sakura "I feel useless to naruto" issue/conflict, I think.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> who does kishi send to Naruto



Gaara

GaaNaru has more ground than NaruSaku by this logic


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> NH is on the same boat of unrequited love as NS !
> 
> It also does not help that a good number of supposed NH moments are mostly Hinata centric and hardly anything comes from Naruto's side to return those feelings (which almost makes me pity her)
> 
> ...



I've read every chapter at least twice, so I know the chapter you're talking about. Naruto was very obviously being a typical teenager, trying to show off and be a bit of a twat, calling anyone his girlfriend to impress his father. 

Like I said; if you can line up all the canon instances side-by-side, with cohesive arguments for NaruSaku being more canon than NaruHina, I'll jump ship to NaruSaku. But until such an occasion arises; NH until narratively proven otherwise.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

No he was not, now you are trying to put your bias into Naruto by making him look like a hypocrite when he told Sakura in her fake confession that feelings are not something to joke about.

And do you really think he would joke in front of his dad when he will disappear within a few hours or days?  Even Minato took the comment serious that he felt the need to compare Sakura with his wife!

And also forgetting how he was a bit jelly in the next chapter when Sakura noticed Sasuke first even though Naruto helped.

Or you can look at the manga where it implies or even shows Sakura being near Naruto (nothing drastic or romantic except Naruto attempting to ask her out at times) and how he always has eyes on her and never Hinata throughout most of part 2 !

Anything more would require a pairing manifesto and promoting the pairing which I rather not do because I am not a NS fan anymore.  It is call accepting facts that NH is on a standstill with NS since Naruto does not love Hinata and Sakura does not love Naruto.


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Uh you are not looking at what kishi is trying to tell us. Sure Naruto and Sasuke didnt say anything but they were both in trouble and who does kishi send to Naruto, Sakura. He could have easily wrote her to go heal Sasuke.
> 
> Read between the lines.



Read between the lines? Okay. Sakura is failing at healing Naruto. Ergo: NaruSaku is fail.


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

emachina said:


> Read between the lines? Okay. Sakura is failing at healing Naruto. Ergo: NaruSaku is fail.



Hinata fell on her face trying to get to naruto, naruhina is the bigger fail if we are reading by those lines.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

I recognise that NS was basically buried back in the Kage Summit Arc with the fake confession; but throughout this whole arc, Kishi has been pushing Naruto and Hinata on a new, intimate form. There's been a large push and if you read the same manga as me; Naruto and Hinata's interactions with each other ave both been gentle and caring, and compassionate towards each other whilst always understanding and reiterating themselves and Hinata's own Nindo after Neji's death


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

and that was shot down by Naruto still loving Sakura in chapter 631!

Naruto and Hinata did not talk much other than giving a few encouraging words and comfort after Neji's death....but Naruto did it all out of friendship and gratitude (does not equal reciprocation like how Sakura is always thankful toward Naruto)

All those things Hinata did still do not mean anything special to Naruto to reconsider his romantic feelings.

Honestly, it is not hard to realize that Kishi trolled NH with that chapter and even now, none of the pairings are even close to winning in reciprocation, and will troll even more toward the other pairings.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 22, 2014)

this means nothing, in fact this chapter was more in favor of hinato, even with near 360 byakugan vision she still tripped over a rock, she was that focused on naruto and watch when neji ears her call from the afterlife. Just before naruto is about to die he'll see neji in the afterlife just like how kakashi saw his dad. Fuck that whore sakura.


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Hinata fell on her face trying to get to naruto, naruhina is the bigger fail if we are reading by those lines.



So Hinata tripping on a rock vs. Sakura failing at her main skill of healing and letting Naruto die.

Yeah...tough call. /sarcasm

Also, for everyone calling back to chapter 631. The Japanese word for girlfriend is kanojo. The Japanese word for a friend for a girl is...kanojo. More than likely the comedy of the scene was lost on western audiences. Because it was most likely Minato asking Naruto if Sakura was his girlfriend and Naruto interpreting is as is this girl your friend? Much like much of the "Naruto is denser than a rock" jokes Kishi throws at us.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> this means nothing, in fact this chapter was more in favor of hinato, even with near 360 byakugan vision she still tripped over a rock, she was that focused on naruto and watch when neji ears her call from the afterlife. Just before naruto is about to die he'll see neji in the afterlife just like how kakashi saw his dad. Fuck that whore sakura.



Opinions and theories are being used as debating tools, now ?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

emachina said:


> So Hinata tripping on a rock vs. Sakura failing at her main skill of healing and letting Naruto die.
> 
> Yeah...tough call. /sarcasm



So did spiral zestu and zestu's talk completely slip your mind. I think so.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> and that was shot down by Naruto still loving Sakura in chapter 631!
> 
> Naruto and Hinata did not talk much other than giving a few encouraging words and comfort after Neji's death....but Naruto did it all out of friendship and gratitude (does not equal reciprocation like how Sakura is always thankful toward Naruto)
> 
> ...



Show me the exact panel in ch631 that Naruto stated he was in love with Sakura. I'll be interested to see it.


----------



## rocci (Jan 22, 2014)

@shadowmaria
kage summit arc didn't kill ns.  
hinata get intimate with naruto in this arc in response of her moment in chuunin exam arc.
so kishi wrap up hinata story. maybe kishi will give hinata naruto response for her confession.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Unless you can prove she sensed Sasuke's plight somehow you've got nuthin



Wait, what? She clearly sensed either Naruto or Sasuke's, or both. 
And what do you mean, 'i've got nothing'? I'm not trying to argue that she is in love with Sasuke


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Wait, what? She clearly sensed either Naruto or Sasuke's, or both.
> And what do you mean, 'i've got nothing'? I'm not trying to argue that she is in love with Sasuke



Then you are arguing that she isnt.


----------



## Akane (Jan 22, 2014)

It's really kinda annoying that so many people are using this healing=final pairing argument. Maybe Kishi is just trying to show Sakura being a good med-nin and teammate who has got her priorities right: she's healing someone who is dying. Not to mention the fact that the alliance is relying on Naruto right now. It would be awful if she left Naruto dying to go to heal Sasuke regardless of the pairings. I can't believe there is so much drama over this -_-


----------



## TRN (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> this chapter had like 0 pairing in it.... naruto didnt said a word so as sasuke( he was flashbacking) , we already knew karin loves sasuke and sakura will help naruto when his in trouble, hinata also loves naruto and wants to protect him.
> 
> 
> so where is the pairing in here ? oh wait its not...



so much this


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

@shadowmaria: Now you are nitpicking especially when you have just claim to have read the manga.

Him saying yes or "more and less it" to Minato's question if Sakura is his girlfriend implies he still likes her.

He even said it with a straight face.

Is it really that hard to understand the implication and Minato comparing her to his wife?

Still does not mean NS is endgame, just that Naruto still likes Sakura.



It is like I am talking to a child.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Then you are arguing that she isnt.



Well no, I don't think she is. But even if she is, that doesn't change the fact that this chapter, the other girls were once again roped into pairing wars because of their actions while she wasn't.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 22, 2014)

When Naruto does wake up again. Guess who is here to hug and punch him?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 22, 2014)

Wait, there was NaruSaku in this chapter? I got a much huger NaruHina vibe. And this is from a non-shipper 

Sakura was just healing Naruto like she heals other people. 

Hinata is the one running forever for someone she doesn't see often. Sakura is already there.

If people are trying to pull some "Sakura was by his side so the ship is canon" shit then damn. What a stretch


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

@mayumi: Gaara ????


----------



## TRN (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @shadowmaria: Now you are nitpicking especially when you have just claim to have read the manga.
> 
> Him saying yes or "more and less it" to Minato's question if Sakura is his girlfriend implies he still likes her.
> 
> ...




Sakura love the sasuke/naruto like sakura/hinata love naruto..   Back to part one guys


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Akane said:


> It's really kinda annoying that so many people are using this healing=final pairing argument. Maybe Kishi is just trying to show Sakura being a good med-nin and teammate who has got her priorities right: she's healing someone who is dying. Not to mention the fact that the alliance is relying on Naruto right now. It would be awful if she left Naruto dying to go to heal Sasuke regardless of the pairings. I can't believe there is so much drama over this -_-



You still dont understand the significance. Everyone always states Sakura loves Sasuke but when kishi had the chance to draw Sakura saving Naruto or Sasuke, he chose to draw her with Naruto.


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's the problem with the girlfriend thing from 631. As I said kanojo can mean girlfriend or girl who is a friend. Minato didn't use the more definitive gaarufurendo. So , since the scene was for comedy, and Naruto is dense, its more than likely Minato meant girlfriend, Sakura interpreted it as girlfriend, while Naruto thought t was is this girl your friend.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Well no, I don't think she is. But even if she is, that doesn't change the fact that this chapter, the other girls were once again roped into pairing wars because of their actions while she wasn't.



Because she wasnt aware of Sasuke.

And one more thing: Ino is a medic nin herself, although inferior to Sakura. Her actually rushing in to help would have been EXPECTED. Sitting there is not a prize deserving action at all.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

@ema: Go back to taking Japanese !

The denial is strong and ignoring how Naruto was always interested in Sakura!


----------



## Ababu (Jan 22, 2014)

was there even pairing here ????? and if tsunade would've been using chakra... would sakuar even have got on the cloud..... ???? I don't think so...


----------



## Hochmeister (Jan 22, 2014)

Gonna have to read through this whole steaming pile when I have time. It's hilarious how people can overreact to pairing stuff.

Nothing has changed.


----------



## TRN (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @ema: Go back to taking Japanese !
> 
> The denial is strong and ignoring how Naruto was always interested in Sakura!



this isn't one way, sakura was always interested in sasuke too.   I'm done


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @ema: Go back to taking Japanese !
> 
> The denial is strong and ignoring how Naruto was always interested in Sakura!



Yes, denial. 

1) When did I ever deny Naruto had the hots for Sakura? 
2) Naruto has been shown to misunderstand questions when words have double meaning in Japanese numerous times in the manga, anime, and movies.
3) Kishimoto chose to use a word that has a double meaning instead of a definitive descriptive word.

So yeah, add all that up and I'm the one in denial.


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> this isn't one way, sakura was always interested in sasuke too.   I'm done



They are discussing if Naruto loves Sakura, why bring up Sasuke?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

emachina said:


> Yes, denial.
> 
> 1) When did I ever deny Naruto had the hots for Sakura?
> 2) Naruto has been shown to misunderstand questions when words have double meaning in Japanese numerous times in the manga, anime, and movies.
> ...



What word would he have used for his 16 year old son, wife, lover? Please stop.


----------



## Akane (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> You still dont understand the significance. Everyone always states Sakura loves Sasuke but when kishi had the chance to draw Sakura saving Naruto or Sasuke, he chose to draw her with Naruto.



No I do understand the argument but I disagree. You are thinking about what this means for future events but you are making big leaps in logic in the mean time. Kishi writing Sakura healing Naruto doesn't make their relationship romantic. That's it, it's that simple. It's not evidence of anything. NaruSaku should enjoy the moment for it's possibilities but this chapter does not confirm any canon pairing, it just shows Sakura healing the main character. Which is just what she should be fucking doing as a powerful med-nin and his teammate. Tbh it doesn't look like she is having much success either.


----------



## TRN (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> They are discussing if Naruto loves Sakura, why bring up Sasuke?



cause how can it be naruto/sakura, if naruto is out at the moment and sakura love sasuke?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Akane said:


> No I do understand the argument but I disagree. You are thinking about what this means for future events but you are making big leaps in logic in the mean time. Kishi writing Sakura healing Naruto doesn't make their relationship romantic. That's it, it's that simple. It's not evidence of anything. NaruSaku should enjoy the moment for it's possibilities but this chapter does not confirm any canon pairing, it just shows Sakura healing the main character.



I agree, this in no way shape or form makes NS canon but it sure does show which direction kishi is looking at.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

@ema: Konohamaru asked him if Sakura was his girlfriend in part 1 and he definitely knew what it was.

This is no different, except he answered in a bit more mature way



TRN said:


> this isn't one way, sakura was always interested in sasuke too.   I'm done



Never claimed otherwise.

The point was that people still claim Naruto loves Hinata when he does not, nothing more or less.


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> What word would he have used for his 16 year old son, wife, lover? Please stop.



 "gaarufurendo"



> @ema: Konohamaru asked him if Sakura was his girlfriend in part 1 and he definitely knew what it was.



I'm not digging that far back for a raw to see what word Konohamaru used. Although I do know when he asked that question he held up his pinky which has a meaning in Japan as boyfriend or girlfriend due to the red string of fate which states every man and woman is bound to their soul mate by an invisible red string of fate tied to their pinkies. How they know it's red if it's invisible is beyond me.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

Most Japanese say kanojo when referring to girlfriends.

Because it is the most basic Japanese gesture to refer if that girl is your girlfriend.


----------



## TRN (Jan 22, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Never claimed otherwise.
> 
> The point was that people still claim Naruto loves Hinata when he does not, nothing more or less.



True     Naruto is in  neverland right now


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Uh you are not looking at what kishi is trying to tell us. Sure Naruto and Sasuke didnt say anything but they were both in trouble and who does kishi send to Naruto, Sakura. He could have easily wrote her to go heal Sasuke.
> 
> Read between the lines.



hinata cant heal LOL when naruto had a bone problem he used hinata to fix it...

who did you want to send for naruto ?


----------



## emachina (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> hinata cant heal LOL when naruto had a bone problem he used hinata to fix it...
> 
> who did you want to send for naruto ?



I also forgot, Gaara tried to dump Naruto off on Tsunade. Does that mean NaruTsun is still going strong?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> hinata cant heal LOL when naruto had a bone problem he used hinata to fix it...
> 
> who did you want to send for naruto ?



Did I say anything about Hinata? No



emachina said:


> I also forgot, Gaara tried to dump Naruto off on Tsunade. Does that mean NaruTsun is still going strong?



Right and she had no chakra, who goes with Naruto? Kishi could have easily, easily sent Tsunade.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Going with "author intent" is a recipe for disaster.  Pairings in many kinds of fiction have been burned by it in the past.  Zutara anyone?

Hell SS pins their hopes on Kishi being such a terrible writer than he will still make that godawful pairing work.


----------



## Drums (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Uh you are not looking at what kishi is trying to tell us. Sure Naruto and Sasuke didnt say anything but they were both in trouble and who does kishi send to Naruto, Sakura. He could have easily wrote her to go heal Sasuke.
> 
> Read between the lines.



Easily how? Sakura doesnt even know the whereabouts of Sasuke and whatever happened to him.

And Sakura was closer to naruto than Hinata and she's a medic nin so she was the most "proper" person to heal Naruto, it's not a NS hint as many seem to believe. Besides, Sakura's been naruto's teammate and friend for years now. Is she supposed to not worry and to not want to help him when she sees him almost dead? I dont know on what leg the NS fans stand this time around, really.

If anything, if we want to talk about pairings, this chapter had NH hints in it, since Hinata saw Naruto and went running towards him and in her case, we know for sure she doesnt see Naruto in a friendly way. The fact that she fell on her way there isnt symbolic of anything, the only thing it shows is how tired and exhausted Hinata is and it only serves to dramatize the NH moment.

As usual, people are reading too much into some things, thinking Kishi's throwing bones and trolling. You're trolling your own selves.


----------



## ickypicky565 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would argue that there were NaruHina moments in this chapter: the way Hinata ran towards Naruto and fell, that's gotta be a hint on Kishi's behalf. 

I would also like to argue NaruSaku logically won't make sense here, because she is just doing what best friends will do: trying to save each other.


----------



## Kek (Jan 22, 2014)

On the surface, it looks like a NaruSaku fan's wet dream. But, we probably won't know whether or not any of this means something until after Naruto and Sasuke are saved.


----------



## Plague (Jan 22, 2014)

I actually think the reason Kishi made Hinata trip was just so she wouldn't give her chakra to Naruto or Sakura right away and so he could make his ending more suspenseful. 

Still pretty retarded to have her do that though lmao, I call it plot fail.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Jan 22, 2014)

The salt and denial in this thread.



I'm gonna feel sorry for tumblr when the manga ends.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke does not give a single fuck...literally.

But Karin or/and Oro may still rape him.

So he will DEFINITELY not die a virgin. Not that he will be pleased though...


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Plague said:


> I actually think the reason Kishi made Hinata trip was just so she wouldn't give her chakra to Naruto or Sakura right away and so he could make his ending more suspenseful.
> 
> Still pretty retarded to have her do that though lmao, I call it plot fail.



Naw...kishimoto wants sakura to heal him this time, that's why tsunade magically ran out of chakra, and Hinata comically tripped, only sakura is available and they're being taken somewhere on a cloud where we no hinata or any other medic nins can go xD


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe Sakura will try mouth to mouth. Now THAT will be enough of an evidence.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Maybe Sakura will try mouth to mouth. Now THAT will be enough of an evidence.


Yes because mouth to mouth to someone dying= being inlove with him


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

She was disgusted by Naruto, remember? The fact that she is willing to go that far without puking is enough to put Naruto in her "to bang" list.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> She was disgusted by Naruto, remember? The fact that she is willing to go that far without puking is enough to put Naruto in her "to bang" list.


Thats when she was young -snip-


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Is this why she is still hitting him in the head when she gets annoyed?


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Is this why she is still hitting him in the head when she gets annoyed?


I hit my friends when they annoy me all the time. Whats yer point?


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Is this why she is still hitting him in the head when she gets annoyed?



cos she's already acting like his wife


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> cos she's already acting like his wife



Minato approves. To him this is an affectionate pat.


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh damn 150+ fuckery to read. 

NH is still the endgame.


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 22, 2014)

I kind of saw NaruSaku in this chapter, but even if NaruHina doesn't become canon(I'm content with ShinoHina) Also at this point, SasuKarin seems solid. :33


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Codea said:


> I kind of saw NaruSaku in this chapter, but even if NaruHina doesn't become canon(I'm content with ShinoHina) Also at this point, SasuKarin seems solid. :33



How a one sided love suddenly becomes solid? No matter how much I lust after someone if that someone doesnt give a shit about me we are not a pair.


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

SasuAnything at this point ought to be looked at differently. If Sasuke ends up in a better state of mind, then fuck those two. He should try his luck at another... Karin becoming more of a joke just emphasizes that SK can't go down.


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> How a one sided love suddenly becomes solid? No matter how much I lust after someone if that someone doesnt give a shit about me we are not a pair.



Tell that to yourself, you do realize you are talking about Naruhina.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Remember that moment when Sasuke and Karin held hands? Sasuke was so chill and relaxed :33


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasukarin are fuck buddies


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> How a one sided love suddenly becomes solid? No matter how much I lust after someone if that someone doesnt give a shit about me we are not a pair.


Sasuke does care about Karin, also it's not lust, but okay.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Codea said:


> Sasuke does care about Karin, also it's not lust, but okay.



He cares enough to say sorry. What a compassionate human being he is :33


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> He cares enough to say sorry. What a compassionate human being he is :33


omg I know right?


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2014)

These pairing people, cream your panties over basic logic. How did this chapter unveil pairings? I thought it did the opposite.

Sakura is a healer -> Naruto is her teammate. It's only logical she would heal him. Karin is a keen sensor -> she's the only one with the ability to sense what was happening to Sasuke. Of course she'd be the one to notice.

Does this mean I can pair Shikamaru with the Third Hokage since he saved him and complimented his prowess? Is that how it works? IDK


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Y'all be trippin


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

mayumi said:


> When Naruto does wake up again. Guess who is here to hug and punch him?



So what?
Sakura had a hug and a confession before,and not much came out of it.
At least Naruto/Hinata's hand holding had some major importance behind it,as well as being the cover for a manga volume.Not to mention Hinata's confession and near death also playing a huge part in giving Naruto the power to defeat pain and save the village.

And guess who is the cause for the probable supernatural interference that just might save his life,when Sakura's healing failed?

It really goes more then one way


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> So what?
> Sakura had a hug and a confession before,and not much came out of it.
> At least Naruto/Hinata's hand holding had some major importance behind it,as well as being the cover for a manga volume.Not to mention Hinata's confession and near death also playing a huge part in giving Naruto the power to defeat pain and save the village.
> 
> ...



All I am going to say is Neji died, if Neji didnt die, none of that would have occurred. Its not Naruhina, its Neji, who is the cover for Neji, not naruhina. Why because that wasn't romantic in anyway.

And if anyone is going to appear from the afterlife it would be his mom or Jiraiya. Pretty sure Neji is done.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

At this point Naruto is the ultimate hero. Everybody saw him defeating Obito. Everybody felt his feelings and determination. Everybody vowed to stand beside him and fight till the end. 

At this point I'll be surprised if people arent crying and trying to do their best to save him. 

What Sakura is doing is not important the question is why she was chosen and Tsunade was easily hand waved and put aside.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 22, 2014)

Karin~Sasuke are already a done deal, a proverbial lock at this point as it pertains to Naruto both Hinata and Sakura are both in the running , but I would give Hinata the slight edge.

1. Its obvious Naruto will have a part 3 EOS, after the war is finished and it will probably focus on his children at age 7-8 and we'll get a late 28-35 yr old Naruto focusing on his children, that being said , we know bloodline means everything in this manga everything is related to Rikudo Sennin, Karin(Uzumaki)~Sasuke(Uchiha) could produce a Rikudo child, same with Naruto~Hinata thats one thing to consider.

2. Hinata has actually had more moments throughout pt 2 and the war which shows that she geniuely loves Naruto and they've even had there little moments, holding hands and healing his wounds and even being the one who saved him against Pain.

3. Naruto had a chance to reciprocate Sakura's feeling in the Kages arc and he turned her down and at that moment she was still in love with Sasuke, even throughout the war she still was thinking of Sasuke and is on the fence , Naruto knows she doesn't love him , and Sakura herself isn't even sure she's in love with Naruto.

4. Hinata main goal throughout the manga has been to be with Naruto , thats her sole character development , if she fails to be with Naruto it would mean she failed at her dream , it would be like Naruto not becoming Hokage , or Sasuke not brining back his clan .

5. Even in this chapter we see Hinata saying save Naruto for me , it was a little tidbit to Sakura after the Pain arc when Sakura realized Hinata was in love with Naruto and ultimately believe Hinata is the best woman for him, it seems like this chapter was set up for Sakura to save Naruto for Hinata's sake even moreso than her own.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

What if Karin turned out to be Naruto's sister?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> What if Karin turned out to be Naruto's sister?



Umm I doubt Minato and Kushina were those kinda parents.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Hinata fell on her face trying to get to naruto, naruhina is the bigger fail if we are reading by those lines.



Ah but then again Gaara went right to Sakura,meaning her love for Naruto is shallow,half assed, etc.

Whereas Hinata was going the distance for him,ran herself to exhaustion trying to get to him.And is even trying to summon supernatural help for him,since Sakura cannot save him even being right there at him.

Now won't that be hilarious if Hinata did more for Naruto at a distance,then Sakura could right there at him.If Neji's spirit saves Naruto,I'm sure he will tell our knuckle headed ninja all about it.Sakura fails again lol.

Haha this 'reading between the lines' game is pretty fun


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Out of all the kunoichi only Karin is in love. Because she is the only one crying.

Sakura doesn't cry for Naruto even though it takes no effort normally to make her unleash top tier suitons out of her eyes.

Hinata doesn't cry Naruto either. No crying and she wasted so much chakra on wood instead of saving it for lovemaking with Naruto kun.

And there is Sasuke who does not give a POO about romance. He is just that much of a badass


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

tl;dr: only Karin deserves pity, the others deserve to go straight to hell


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> Ah but then again Gaara went right to Sakura,meaning her love for Naruto is shallow,half assed, etc.
> 
> Whereas Hinata was going the distance for him,ran herself to exhaustion trying to get to him.And is even trying to summon supernatural help for him,since Sakura cannot save him even being right there at him.
> 
> ...



Again Sakura is with Naruto, Hinata is with ground. Of course because queen Hinata asked Neji who she got killed by the way to help that is going to happen. Right because Kuruma told Gaara to wait for Neji's spirit to help them. Go take your fanfiction somewhere else.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Its symbolic what happened, Hinata fell before reaching Naruto and Sakura is the one fighting for his life. You tell me what that means.



just goes to reiterate just how important Kishi thinks Hinata is to the plot.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> All I am going to say is Neji died, if Neji didnt die, none of that would have occurred. Its not Naruhina, its Neji, who is the cover for Neji, not naruhina. Why because that wasn't romantic in anyway.



Yeah thats called a plot device.
I'm pretty sure MOST events in the manga wouldn't have happened unless they had something to cause them first.So I'm really not understanding your argument on that matter.

And no..I'm pretty sure the cover was rather NH centric.
Considering those two were clearly in the foreground holding hands. Whereas Phoenix Neji was further back behind them,and the entire alliance and juubi were in the background

In fact..the way they portrayed Neji on that cover may be foreshadowing this moment.Where Hinata called upon Neji to help save Naruto's life.It seems NH and Neji has become a bit entwined this arc.And how interesting they portray Neji in a spiritual form on this cover,rather then as he was prior to death




PAWS said:


> And if anyone is going to appear from the afterlife it would be his mom or Jiraiya. Pretty sure Neji is done.



Well although I really would like to see Jiraiya or Kushina again,Neji seems to be the most likely because that was whom was called upon.Now perhaps if Neji was able to hear his cousins cry, he could bring someone like Jiraiya or Kushina thats more experienced in the matter to help from the after life.

Still doesn't change the fact that it would be Hinata's plea that made it possible though.And whomever came to Naruto's aide would probably tell him as much.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Since NS and SK are about as obvious as it gets for end pairings, I guess that leaves Hinata with what?  Kiba?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Since NS and SK are about as obvious as it gets for end pairings, I guess that leaves Hinata with what?  Kiba?



I thought the floor was good... JK I would say no one, her fans need to realize she will never change or develop until she gets over Naruto and lives by her own merit. But sadly they will never realize this.


----------



## Selva (Jan 22, 2014)

Can't wait for Kishi's next trolling for the pairings in the next couple of chapters. It's going to be delicious. :33


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Since NS and SK are about as obvious as it gets for end pairings, I guess that leaves Hinata with what?  Kiba?



Well, Sasuke still doesn't give a damn about Karin. I wonder how Kishi will make him fall in love.

Hinata will kill herself. Kishi was so much of a dick that he didn't even give her a single panel when she is thinking about anything other than Naruto. A Hinata that doesn't think about Naruto 24 hours a day and is interested in Kiba(or any other guy) is no longer Hinata. 

Its like making Sasuke a guy who is not an Uchiha, has no doujutsu, never heard of Itachi and is a nice fella.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Again Sakura is with Naruto, Hinata is with ground. Of course because queen Hinata asked Neji who she got killed by the way to help that is going to happen. Right because Kuruma told Gaara to wait for Neji's spirit to help them. Go take your fanfiction somewhere else.



Lol oh brother,it's the fanfiction defense again is it? 
Considering that many people used to have the same retort for arguments about 'tobi=obito','Akatsuki leader is related to naruto','Itachi is not bad' etc I'd say that argument has long lost it's validity.

Just accept that Hinata's plea to the supernatural might just have a part in saving Naruto from death.Because the way it's going,supernatural interference may be the only way Naruto will survive  until they can do whatever Kurama suggested to Gaara.

Sakura surely doesn't seem to be having much luck in preserving his life does she?


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Sasuke still doesn't give a damn about Karin. I wonder how Kishi will make him fall in love.
> 
> Hinata will kill herself. Kishi was so much of a dick that he didn't even give her a single panel when she is thinking about anything other than Naruto. A Hinata that doesn't think about Naruto 24 hours a day and is interested in Kiba(or any other guy) is no longer Hinata.
> 
> Its like making Sasuke a guy who is not an Uchiha, has no doujutsu, never heard of Itachi and is a nice fella.



who says he has to love her.  He'll just see going for home as his duty for restoring his clan.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hinata and the ground is pretty hot. I think Hinata x Ground is my new favorite pairing 

These pairing wars are silly at this point. People should know the drill. Kishi is going to tease the hell out of every single one until the end. Hell he might not pair anyone up.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> You still dont understand the significance. Everyone always states Sakura loves Sasuke but when kishi had the chance to draw Sakura saving Naruto or Sasuke, he chose to draw her with Naruto.



I wonder if noone but Karins team knowing he's been stabbed might have played a part in that?
Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

You know, for something that doesn't mean anything, there sure do seem to be a lot of people rattled by it. As I stated in the other thread, for peace of mind wouldn't it be better to just acknowledge these little moments as they come? It wouldn't mean anything conclusive though. Just that Kishi does the same song-and-dance with each side reacting *the exact same way* whether it be a moment they feel is advantageous to their desired pairing or one that they feel is the opposite.

"Oh this little moment doesn't mean anything for X pairing, hahaha silly X fans! NOW LEMME TELL YOU WHY THIS ONE PANEL OF NARUTO SMILING MEANS SOMETHING FOR PAIRING Y"


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> Lol oh brother,it's the fanfiction defense again is it?
> Considering that many people used to have the same retort for arguments about 'tobi=obito','Akatsuki leader is related to naruto','Itachi is not bad' etc I'd say that argument has long lost it's validity.
> 
> Just accept that Hinata's plea to the supernatural might just have a part in saving Naruto from death.Because the way it's going,supernatural interference may be the only way Naruto will survive  until they can do whatever Kurama suggested to Gaara.
> ...



Its like spiral zestu and zestu's conversation flew right over your head. The fact that I am referring to the fanfiction defense should tell you that what your are predicting is very very high unlikely happening.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> who says he has to love her.  He'll just see going for home as his duty for restoring his clan.


This guy gets it


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

This chapter is neutral for pairings.  Hinata shows her constant concern for Naruto and falls on her face (lol), and Sakura is healing Naruto as he was brought to her.  She has no knowledge of what happened to Sasuke, unlike Karin.

But that won't stop the pairing tards from declaring victory anyway.  Will they ever learn?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> who says he has to love her.  He'll just see going for home as his duty for restoring his clan.



Can't he just fuck some random strong girls?

Mei seems pretty desperate for one and she is one of the strongest kunoichi despite Kishi making her the most incompetent kage. Perhaps Sasuke likes older woman?

Ino may be an option too as Chouji is quite irrelevant compared to Sasuke and he is the only guy who might be attracted to Ino. Shika is in love with Chouji though 

Seriously though this is a manga for kids so Kishi has to make Sasuke show some "romantic attachment" towards Karin if he wants to make them an item. If this was a seinen and Sasuke was an adult then it would be just a casual fuck and sayonara but here Kishi has to be more mindful.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Madara : "You must save the Uchiha bloodline by reproducing"

Sasuke : "How do I reproduce? " 

Madara : "  "


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> This chapter is neutral for pairings.  Hinata shows her constant concern for Naruto and falls on her face (lol), and Sakura is healing Naruto as he was brought to her.  She has no knowledge of what happened to Sasuke, unlike Karin.
> 
> But that won't stop the pairing tards from declaring victory anyway.  Will they ever learn?



There's never been a need for victory.  The end pairing for Naruto was made canon since chapter 3.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 22, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> Easily how? Sakura doesnt even know the whereabouts of Sasuke and whatever happened to him.
> 
> And Sakura was closer to naruto than Hinata and she's a medic nin so she was the most "proper" person to heal Naruto, it's not a NS hint as many seem to believe. Besides, Sakura's been naruto's teammate and friend for years now. Is she supposed to not worry and to not want to help him when she sees him almost dead? I dont know on what leg the NS fans stand this time around, really.


 It's more about what this chapter is leading up to. Either Sakura giving up her life with Chiyo's jutsu or her reaction to him waking up in her arms.



StrawHeart said:


> If anything, if we want to talk about pairings, this chapter had NH hints in it, since Hinata saw Naruto and went running towards him and in her case, we know for sure she doesnt see Naruto in a friendly way. The fact that she fell on her way there isnt symbolic of anything, the only thing it shows is how tired and exhausted Hinata is and it only serves to dramatize the NH moment.


 Really just a pure Hinata moment. No new development or even the potential for it here.



StrawHeart said:


> As usual, people are reading too much into some things, thinking Kishi's throwing bones and trolling. You're trolling your own selves.


I somewhat agree with this, though not in the way you meant it.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Can't he just fuck some random strong girls?
> 
> Mei seems pretty desperate for one and she is one of the strongest kunoichi despite Kishi making her the most incompetent kage. Perhaps Sasuke likes older woman?
> 
> ...



sure but when you have a hot woman right there ready to spread her legs for you, you don't run away, you just go to home plate.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

lawl I wouldn't say things are set in stone yet but it was a pretty good chapter for my ship, which made Naruto's state less painful to watch

but I honestly don't know how others expect NaruHina or SasuSaku to happen when Sasuke has never had romantic feelings for Sakura or anyone for that matter and Naruto has always made it clear he loved Sakura

I mean, Sakura still loves Sasuke as evidenced by the love letter chapter last year but out of the three pairings (NS, SS, NH) the one likeliest to change feelings would be her, since her and Naruto's relationship changed the most since Part 1 while SS got worse (murder attempts) and NH remained almost the same


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> This chapter is neutral for pairings.  Hinata shows her constant concern for Naruto and falls on her face (lol), and Sakura is healing Naruto as he was brought to her.  She has no knowledge of what happened to Sasuke, unlike Karin.
> 
> But that won't stop the pairing tards from declaring victory anyway.  Will they ever learn?



Awww, come on don't be such a party pooper! Can't you see the canonz? 

And what about my SasuTonTon or MadaKiba, huh, HUH?!


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Its like spiral zestu and zestu's conversation flew right over your head. The fact that I am referring to the fanfiction defense should tell you that what your are predicting is very very high unlikely happening.



The Zetsu's simply said that for a jinchuriki having their bijuu pulled out death was unavoidable.
But in typical manga fashion they will be proven wrong by the hero,And all villains will cry 'IMPOSSIBLE!!' when Naruto returns alive to the battlefield 

Since I want to be fair thank you for mentioning the Kurama/Gaara part.Indeed whatever it is will probably be what finally restores naruto to full health.However kishi is heavily implying that Naruto is on the verge of dying,before he can eve get there.

Sakura's med jutsu is just not cutting it.
So yes indeed..I think hinata's plea is evidence that at the least there will be supernatural intervention to keep Naruto alive long enough to get to where he needs to be.And it will be hinata that makes the most diference here,not sakura.


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> lawl I wouldn't say things are set in stone yet but it was a pretty good chapter for my ship, which made Naruto's state less painful to watch
> 
> but I honestly don't know how others expect NaruHina or SasuSaku to happen when Sasuke has never had romantic feelings for Sakura or anyone for that matter and Naruto has always made it clear he loved Sakura



But Hinata loves Naruto, Kishi obviously cares for what a supporting characters wants.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> What Sakura is doing is not important the question is why she was chosen and Tsunade was easily hand waved and put aside.



This is what people keep ignoring.

- The writer went out of his way to make the theme of this chapter a parallels between Sakura-Naruto and Karin-Sasuke.  

- The writer went out of his way to have Tsunade and her understudy "run out of chakra" but some how "chakra beast " Sakura who has been healing people for over a day now still has enough left?

- The writer went out of his way to show Hinata failing to reach her desired destination



Sorry for you Hinata lovers, but there was a whole lot of symbolization in this chapter.  From the Third protecting the "village", to Tsunade coming up short, to this stuff at the end.  There was a reason Kishi showed Hinata, being aware of the situation then falling short and failing to make an impact.  There is a reason Hinata wasn't one of the two female characters pictured at the end with their male counterparts.

It has been hinted for a while now.  Once we found out what Naruto's mom was like it basically gave us a hint to the kind of girl Naruto would fall for.  The writer then expanded on this using his father to discuss girls with him, and drawing a parallel between Naruto's mom and Sakura; both being similar in temperament.  His father highlighted it as well.  

Don't know if Naruto ends up with someone, but it is obvious if he does it will be Sakura.  Too many examples of male characters falling for a girl, one who may not have eyes for him and being persistent to the end.  Too many ties with his father and mother, and him and Sakura.

I don't really care too much, but the blind optimism is bleh.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> sure but when you have a hot woman right there ready to spread her legs for you, you don't run away, you just go to home plate.



Hmm, so what is your opinion about the popular consensus that Sasuke is asexual?

OR


What if he has his ass full of Oro's "snakes" and is at his mercy? Would any female risk her hide for him?


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 22, 2014)

NaruHina is love! NaruHina is Pure! NaruHina will win!:33

lol seriously though, I'm eager to see how Naruto lives and who saves him.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> This is what people keep ignoring.
> 
> - The writer went out of his way to make the theme of this chapter a parallels between Sakura-Naruto and Karin-Sasuke.
> 
> ...


inb4 mass negging from NH and SS shippers. 

you're not supposed to use logic smh.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> But Hinata loves Naruto, Kishi obviously cares for what a supporting characters wants.



That is another thing I never understood.  The tradition way things happen is a guy likes a girl, pursues the girl, convinces/gets the girl and marries the girl.

It is not, the guy friendzones the girl, the girl secretly loves the guy but the guy doesn't notice until one day when she finally can convince him of her feelings.

That's just not realistic.  Especially in a story like this which is very tradition and has already drawn so many parallels between father-mother and son-love interest.

If Naruto's mother wasn't the spitting image of Sakura (well Sakura is mainly the bad things so far), then I would entertain the Hinata thing; but that just isn't reality.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmm, so what is your opinion about the popular consensus that Sasuke is asexual?
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



well his objective I assume is still to restore his clan.  Now he may be asexual but there are still boner pills he could take to do his duty.


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> The Zetsu's simply said that for a jinchuriki having their bijuu pulled out death was unavoidable.
> But in typical manga fashion they will be proven wrong by the hero,And all villains will cry 'IMPOSSIBLE!!' when Naruto returns alive to the battlefield
> 
> Since I want to be fair thank you for mentioning the Kurama/Gaara part.Indeed whatever it is will probably be what finally restores naruto to full health.However kishi is heavily implying that Naruto is on the verge of dying,before he can eve get there.
> ...



If Sakura's medical ninjustu isnt even going to work, what would be the point of Kishi putting the panel in of Gaara asking for her help?


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> I think hinata's plea is evidence that at the least there will be *supernatural intervention* to keep Naruto alive long enough to get to where he needs to be.And it will be hinata that makes the most diference here,not sakura.


^ U WOT M8


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Tell that to yourself, you do realize you are talking about Naruhina.



[sp]

  Oh? How so?  ​[/sp]


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> If Sakura's medical ninjustu isnt even going to work, what would be the point of Kishi putting the panel in of Gaara asking for her help?


The way I see it Gaara needs Sakura's medical ninjutsu to keep Naruto alive until he can commence with the "plan" he formulated with Kurama and I think that plan involves taking Naruto to Minato and having him give the remaining Kyuubi chakra to him but then wouldn't a jinchuuriki die anyway when its bijuu is extracted??????? :S

anyway, I still don't think anything is set in stone with pairings just cos I know how much Kishi loves to troll I've been on both sides often enough t know this


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Dralavant said:


> Oh? How so? ​



What is romantic about it?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> well his objective I assume is still to restore his clan.  Now he may be asexual but there are still boner pills he could take to do his duty.



Reproduction? Nothing a newly introduced sharingan jutsu/asspull no jutsu can't handle 

Now that Uchiha i*c*st is out that would be the only way to keep the blood pure LOL.

That said Hiashi may now happily kick Hinata into some cousin of her so that at least they keep their i*c*st customs. Byakugan has to stay in the family after all.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> Madara : "You must save the Uchiha bloodline by reproducing"
> 
> Sasuke : "How do I reproduce? "
> 
> Madara : "  "



sasuke "what? "

madara "you fuck a guy and you have a baby 9 months later"

hashirama "this is why we never had children "

madara ""

sasuke "wait............ so my mother's a guy?"

madara and hashirama ""


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

i think it would have been good if Sakura knew Sasuke was dying and she made the decision to stay with Naruto. I think it obvious she would chose because Nauto is more important but it still would have been a good moment for Sakura. That would be the moment Sakura realises she loves Naruto.


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> i think it would have been good if Sakura knew Sasuke was dying and she made the decision to stay with Naruto. I think it obvious she would chose because Nauto is more important but it still would have been a good moment for Sakura. That would be the moment Sakura realises she loves Naruto.



I honestly dont see her actually leaving Naruto to save Sasuke. Naruto is much more important to her.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> i think it would have been good if Sakura knew Sasuke was dying and she made the decision to stay with Naruto. I think it obvious she would chose because Nauto is more important but it still would have been a good moment for Sakura. That would be the moment Sakura realises she loves Naruto.



But that would give Kishi's plan away in that case.  He wants to troll instead so he rigs things so you can sorta have a "pairing moment" but sorta not since Sakura conveniently doesn't know about Sasuke...etc...etc


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

As for Sakura not knowing about Sasuke's condition, I don't think she would be the type to abandon the dying friend in front of her to save someone far away, plus it's not just about how important each of them are to Sakura but how important they are to the alliance, I mean if you asked Sakura who she thought could end the war, she'd say Naruto not Sasuke and it's not even an issue of who she loves more but where her duties lie and who she's most loyal to, Sakura's been with Naruto longer and her trust in Sasuke has dwindled over the years as evidenced by the fake smile, it's obvious she'd prioritize a trusted comrade and friend over a traitor/frenemy

Sakura abandoning Naruto when he's in critical condition doesn't make sense tbh she's too focused on saving him to be concerned about other people


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

See, guys. I knew something like this was going to happen. Sakura was going to be set up in a position where she's going to have to choose between Naruto and Sasuke, but people thought I was crazy for that. Apparently, it's a fanfiction. I see it happening in the next chapter or so.

I think either she's going to do something involving Hinata or Minato is going to come save the day. I think Hinata might offer her the chakra to heal Naruto.

EDIT: I'm going to assume that in the next chapter, she finds out that Sasuke's in danger as well and that's where we get our answer on who means the most to her and who her loyalty really lies with.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura having an epiphany after Iron Country is a horrendous asspull of the highest order.

Seems many in this thread are forgetting Gaara was looking for Tsunade, but of course, Sakura has her "protect those two" goal she needs to hold up. Anybody thinking she's really being set up to "choose" who to heal and that being a signification of who she loves is just ridiculous. There is no confusion, she loves Naruto as a close friend and comrade, but she is in love with Sasuke, nothing has changed that.

And those trying to squeeze something out of Hinata falling, that's one panel out of 17 showing her concern and desperation to reach him in her exhaustion from fighting to protect him for two days straight. Funny how her falling is suddenly symbolic but their hand holding isn't.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

Kurama said:


> Sakura having an epiphany after Iron Country is a horrendous asspull of the highest order.
> 
> Seems many in this thread are forgetting Gaara was looking for Tsunade, but of course, Sakura has her "protect those two" goal she needs to hold up. Anybody thinking she's really being set up to "choose" who to heal and *that being a signification of who she loves is just ridiculous*. There is no confusion, she loves Naruto as a close friend and comrade, but she is in love with Sasuke, nothing has changed that.
> 
> And those trying to squeeze something out of Hinata falling, that's one panel out of 17 showing her concern and desperation to reach him in her exhaustion from fighting to protect him for two days straight. Funny how her falling is suddenly symbolic *but their hand holding isn't.*




No one said that it's an indication of who she loves. You're the one putting words in someone's post. I said it would be an indication of who her loyalty lies with the most and who's life she values the most. Recently, her trust of Sasuke has shown to be dwindling, so I'm pretty sure it would be complicated for her to choose at this point because she cares for both of them. 

Also, there wasn't anything romantic about their hand holding incident from Naruto --> Hinata. It was pure camaraderie from his end of the spectrum. He is still shown to love Sakura and it has been clarified even after that hand incident.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> What is romantic about it?



My friend, if Naruto gripped Sakura's hand and told her "It's thanks to you who's been by my side." Would you find yourself asking "What is romantic about it"? However, this chapter screams NaruSaku to you... 

But just for kicks... I'll ask it anyway.... What's romantic about it?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

I like to watch.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

Dralavant said:


> *My friend, if Naruto gripped Sakura's hand and told her "It's thanks to you who's been by my side."* Would you find yourself asking "What is romantic about it"? However, this chapter screams NaruSaku to you...
> 
> But just for kicks... I'll ask it anyway.... What's romantic about it?




My friend, it was based on gratitude and camaraderie, my friend. No romantic indication whatsoever. I guess you'll have to count all those times where Sakura has held both Naruto and Sasuke's hand as romantic too, huh? 

Also, add on the fact that Naruto wasn't even concentrating or thinking anything of holding her hand. Hell, he was thinking of his parents, Shikaku, the Hokage, Jiraiya and everyone else when he grabbed her hand, so how is that romantic when his mind isn't even on that? He had other shit on his mind during that incident, even Neji, who he thanked *while* holding her hand.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

Naiki said:


> See, guys. I knew something like this was going to happen. Sakura was going to be set up in a position where she's going to have to choose between Naruto and Sasuke, but people thought I was crazy for that. Apparently, it's a fanfiction. I see it happening in the next chapter or so.
> 
> I think either she's going to do something involving Hinata or Minato is going to come save the day. I think Hinata might offer her the chakra to heal Naruto.
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to assume that in the next chapter, she finds out that Sasuke's in danger as well and that's where we get our answer on who means the most to her and who her loyalty really lies with.



sakura doesnt know about sasuke, only karin and that team knew because of her sensing abilities. sakura and garra are taking naruto somewhere so it wont involve hinata giving chakara and i doubt that would do anything for naruto. i think out of naruto and sasuke she would pick naruto just purely based on the fact that he is far more important in the fight than sasuke is.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> But that would give Kishi's plan away in that case.  He wants to troll instead so he rigs things so you can sorta have a "pairing moment" but sorta not since Sakura conveniently doesn't know about Sasuke...etc...etc



hahaha... how could i have been so stupid to think my idea would happen XD


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Dralavant said:


> My friend, if Naruto gripped Sakura's hand and told her "It's thanks to you who's been by my side." Would you find yourself asking "What is romantic about it"? However, this chapter screams NaruSaku to you...
> 
> But just for kicks... I'll ask it anyway.... What's romantic about it?



It screams Narusaku, never said it was romantic....

And Yes I would find that romantic, as naruto has already stated he loves Sakura. Unlike in the situation of Hinata, he has shown no romantic feelings there, he isnt blushing nothing. He is thanking her for being a great friend and getting him through Neji's death.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

^ Precisely, and people are forgetting that he gives gratitude to Neji just as he is giving gratitude to Hinata. The hand-holding is symbolic to the name of the chapter, "connected", which means that Naruto's life is not his own anymore and he has people willing to fight by his side as comrades and willing to die for him. That is what Neji's death symbolized and that is what that hand-hold is symbolized as: "connected together and fighting as comrades". 

If you noticed, that was what the entire chapter was basically talking about. It was pure camaraderie, nothing more. I think Kishimoto has illustrated it enough that Naruto's bond with Hinata is as a comrade, despite the fact that she has love for him. Not only after that, but he once again confirmed that Naruto still holds the hots for Sakura after that and in this chapter : Sakura is paralleled beside Karin at the end who is a teammate to Sasuke, but she romantically loves him. 

I don't know, I might be looking too deeply into this, but there are some subtle messages here.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, so you're stating that Naruto's love for Sakura is abundantly evident and that he's made every sense in the matter to make that point clear, I disagree with that, but for the sake of the argument fine. But you're saying that this relationship between them is not one sided, so explain to me where Sakura's love for Naruto comes from. Because last I checked it was for Sasuke.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

It all depends on how much Kishimoto likes Sakura really. So far he has been portraying her as a detestable and in the best case misunderstood character, so I dont think he harbors any positive feelings for her. In the end I can totally see him spiting her by making her enter an abusive relationship with Sasuke.

Either that or she will be objectified by being Naruto's grand prize in the end. Either way she is screwed literally and figuratively


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Dralavant said:


> Ok, so you're stating that Naruto's love for Sakura is abundantly evident and that he's made every sense in the matter to make that point clear, I disagree with that, but for the sake of the argument fine. But you're saying that this relationship between them is not one sided, so explain to me where Sakura's love for Naruto comes from. Because last I checked it was for Sasuke.



Last time I checked, she put her "feelings" for Sasuke below Naruto's safety. When Sai asked her about Sasuke, she made the most terrible face in the world and said she could not trust him. And last time I checked throughout this war she has only shown worry for Naruto.  Sure she has feelings for the guy but they are slowly slowly disappearing. NS is one sided right now but its slowly becoming two sided, while other parings are staying the same.


----------



## Jo-nov (Jan 22, 2014)

Dralavant said:


> My friend, if Naruto gripped Sakura's hand and told her "It's thanks to you who's been by my side." Would you find yourself asking "What is romantic about it"? However, this chapter screams NaruSaku to you...
> 
> But just for kicks... I'll ask it anyway.... What's romantic about it?



It is not just the words, though.  It is the context and body language.  Instead of Naruto saying that to Hinata face-to-face with emotional eyes, he is facing forward and looking at her at a side-glance. In the next image, he also silently thanked Neji for standing by his side too. In the next chapter, we found out that Naruto was transferring chakra to Hinata, and he nonchalantly let go of Hinata's hand to reach out to other people. I believe that is why it is arguable if the scene was romantic or not.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Its funny how nobody in this thread denied SasuKarin


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> It all depends on how much Kishimoto likes Sakura really. So far he has been portraying her as a detestable and in the best case misunderstood character, so I dont think he harbors any positive feelings for her. In the end I can totally see him spiting her by making her enter an abusive relationship with Sasuke.
> 
> Either that or she will be objectified by being Naruto's grand prize in the end. Either way she is screwed literally and figuratively



Kishi likes his uchiha gay though
and why would kishi give sakura what she wants if he doesn't like her


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Kishi likes his uchiha gay though
> and why would kishi give sakura what she wants if he doesn't like her



Well, if she still imagines her relationship with Sasuke to be all birds and flowers she'll be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

Dralavant said:


> Ok, so you're stating that *Naruto's love for Sakura is abundantly evident* and that he's made every sense in the matter to make that point clear, I disagree with that, but for the sake of the argument fine. But you're saying that this relationship between them is not one sided, so explain to me where Sakura's love for Naruto comes from. Because last I checked it was for Sasuke.



It's not abundantly evident because this is a shonen manga, but it is clarified. Also, no one is saying that he goes out of his way to make that point clear either. When the subject of romance is brought up for Naruto, Sakura is usually the answer. 

Also, no one said that the relationship is not one-sided either, but I will admit that I think Sakura's feelings for Naruto are ambiguous at this point. That's why I think we're going to get our answer on how she really feels in these next chapters, probably. 

Yes, she may still love Sasuke, but I personally think it's fading. Her trust in him is dwindling as we speak, so . . . doesn't look good for SasSak.


----------



## Njaa (Jan 22, 2014)

Reading this thread..i think gave me cancer, the amount of reaching is astounding. We got reaction panels of both dying. For Naruto it was quite a few people, some more than others. As far as Sasuke goes, in-universe there are only a few people that give a rats ass about him, one of them is dying, the other is not a sensor and busy healing the dying one, the other is a Sasuke obsessed fangirl that apparently has been hiding behind rocks this whole time. How all this is somehow pairing related i just don't get it.

If there is any future ramifications it might be that both Naruto and Sakura receive the bad news about Sasuke, possibly from BZ (i swear if Minato as his father plays no role in saving his son i will rage and lose what little faith i have in Kishi) similar to how Naruto found out about the kages from Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> Its funny how nobody in this thread denied SasuKarin



That's because it's that obvious it's not going to happen, nobody even bothers to pick up that bone.



PAWS said:


> And last time I checked throughout this war she has only shown worry for Naruto.



Don't lie.

Link removed



Jo-nov said:


> It is the context and body language.



Naruto smiled while squeezing it.



Njaa said:


> ReadingIf there is any future ramifications it might be that both Naruto and Sakura receive the bad news about Sasuke, possibly from BZ (i swear if Minato as his father plays no role in saving his son i will rage and lose what little faith i have in Kishi) similar to how Naruto found out about the kages from Madara.



I'm betting on Gaara taking Sakura / Naruto to Minato for the yin Kurama re-seal. Regarding Sasuke, Madara going there to get the eye from Obito, and / or Sai relaying the news (he was with Hashirama past chapter). We have to get Sai accepting Sasuke. The conversation between Hashi and Sasuke he witnessed might be it.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Last time I checked, she put her "feelings" for Sasuke below Naruto's safety. When Sai asked her about Sasuke, she made the most terrible face in the world and said she could not trust him. And last time I checked throughout this war she has only shown worry for Naruto.  Sure she has feelings for the guy but they are slowly slowly disappearing. NS is one sided right now but its slowly becoming two sided, while other parings are staying the same.



Sakura not trusting Sasuke was only natural after what happened at Kage Summit. So your telling me after hearing everything he's done and losing all faith in him and therefore goes to end his life to stop him from falling deeper into the darkness because she loves him....that her not trusting him at the moment is going to turn the tides to NS? How does that work?  

You do know you can love someone and not exactly trust them right? The circumstances of that lack of trust is completely understandable on top of it, but to state that her lack of trust means she is getting over him is a stretch that has not a lick of proof to it. Sakura worrying for Naruto is expected because that is her close friend and teammate, she is always going to care about and worry for him. This is not romantic. 

The only reason Hinata worrying is romantic is because she has blatantly stated she loves him and desires to be by his side. Sakura has said or thought nothing of the sort toward Naruto.

Until Sakura starts acting like she loves Naruto, NS is completely as one sided as it claims NH to be and it doesn't look like its changing from Sakura's end as of now.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

SasuKarin has the same problems SasuSaku does.  Namely Sasuke doesn't give a darn and has shown more a propensity to kill her than anything else.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Naiki said:


> I
> Yes, she may still love Sasuke, but I personally think it's fading. Her trust in him is dwindling as we speak, so . . . doesn't look good for SasSak.



if you don't trust a person you don't love them, so pretty much yes.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> SasuKarin has the same problems SasuSaku does.  Namely Sasuke doesn't give a darn and has shown more a propensity to kill her than anything else.



Perhaps being raped by her could still count as "canon"?


----------



## PAWS (Jan 22, 2014)

Lady Hinata said:


> Sakura not trusting Sasuke was only natural after what happened at Kage Summit. So your telling me after hearing everything he's done and losing all faith in him and therefore goes to end his life to stop him from falling deeper into the darkness because she loves him....that her not trusting him at the moment is going to turn the tides to NS? How does that work?
> 
> You do know you can love someone and not exactly trust them right? The circumstances of that lack of trust is completely understandable on top of it, but to state that her lack of trust means she is getting over him is a stretch that has not a lick of proof to it. Sakura worrying for Naruto is expected because that is her close friend and teammate, she is always going to care about and worry for him. This is not romantic.
> 
> ...



Not trusting Sasuke obviously doesnt make NS canon but guess what not trusting someone leads to. Sakura is already at step 1 in getting over Sasuke. 

You cannot have a relationship with someone if you dont trust them, you can but it wont be real.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL trust. You do realise Sasuke tried to kill her four two times, right? Her trust on him never dwindled before? Not even when she thought killing him to save him was the only option? Sakura quitting Sasuke is never gonna happen, but if it did it wouldn't be through there. We've already gone through that once. Keep it real, guys.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Sasuke still doesn't give a damn about Karin. I wonder how Kishi will make him fall in love.
> 
> Hinata will kill herself. Kishi was so much of a dick that he didn't even give her a single panel when she is thinking about anything other than Naruto. A Hinata that doesn't think about Naruto 24 hours a day and is interested in Kiba(or any other guy) is no longer Hinata.
> 
> Its like making Sasuke a guy who is not an Uchiha, has no doujutsu, never heard of Itachi and is a nice fella.




Sasuke~Karin is exactly like Vegeta and Bulma , as both were kind of arrogant, egomaniacs , not concerned with love and they ended up getting married and having children , same thing will happen with Sasuke and Karin.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

Eh, I don't really see many pro-NS folk proclaiming NS is endgame because of this moment. True and experienced pairing fans know how unpredictable Kishi can be when it comes to his ships. It's why he included Hinata in the chapter when there was practically no point in her being there. Karin was there to sense Sasuke nearing death, Ino to sense Naruto nearing death, and Sakura was there to heal Naruto. What was the purpose of Hinata? If you really think about it, _nothing_. It's for ship teasing and it happens all the time. Until an on-screen kiss happens, I'm not gonna call anything canon.

So I guess we'll have to find out in the next chapters. 



ch1p said:


> LOL trust. You do realise Sasuke tried to kill her four two times, right? Her trust on him never dwindled before? Not even when she thought killing him to save him was the only option? Sakura quitting Sasuke is never gonna happen, but if it did it wouldn't be through there. We've already gone through that once. Keep it real, guys.


I don't know how that's supposed to be a good thing......
It's like rationalizing getting addicted to a drug that can kill you.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

haha this thread. nobody got engaged why does this thread exisi- actually I know why it exists. For the first time in a long time out of all the girls shown this chapter it's not Sakura who fails the most though i'm sure she'll makes me eat those words next week by doing something stupid


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You do realise Sasuke tried to kill her four two times, right? Her trust on him never dwindled before? Not even when she thought killing him to save him was the only option? LOL trust. It's never gonna happen, but if it did it wouldn't be through there. We've already gone through that once. Keep it real, guys.


if we're going to keep it real i wouldn't flaunt around the idea that sakura is still truly in love with someone who's tried to kill her multiple times based on a panel where she seems more ashamed than anything.

apparently it's normal not to trust but obvious that it's still love.  Loving the double standards.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> if we're going to keep it real i wouldn't flaunt around the idea that sakura is still truly in love with someone who's tried to kill her multiple times based on a panel where she seems more ashamed than anything.
> 
> apparently it's normal not to trust but obvious that it's still love.  Loving the double standards.



I understand it's impossible hard to counter, but you're not getting to change the subject nic. This isn't about your personal views on what love is, this is about how kishi has portrayed this stuff. Sakura having trust issues already happened. Nothing changed. Like I said, if Sakura quits Sasuke, it will have to be through another way.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I understand it's impossible hard to counter, but you're not getting to change the subject nic. This isn't about your personal views on what love is, this is about how kishi has portrayed this stuff. Sakura having trust issues already happened. Nothing changed. Like I said, if Sakura quits Sasuke, it will have to be through another way.



like him trying to kill naruto?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

It's hard to argue when you don't properly define love.



Kage said:


> haha this thread. nobody got engaged why does this thread exisi- actually I know why it exists. For the first time in a long time out of all the girls shown this chapter it's not Sakura who fails the most though i'm sure she'll makes me eat those words next week by doing something stupid


FUCK YOU KAGE 

SASUNARU SUX TRUFAX


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 22, 2014)

If Sakura ends up with either Naruto or Sasuke, her character will be ruined because she knows Karin and Hinata love her teammates , and also if she choses one over the other the fan base will implode its just safe to let Team 7 remain as a brotherly/sisterly relationship and let Sakura be with someone else , maybe Rock Lee, or another civilian.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> FUCK YOU KAGE



DON'T YOU TAKE THAT TONE WITH ME YOUNG LADY


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> If Sakura ends up with either Naruto or Sasuke



so Sakura is not allowed to love a person because someone else is in love with them?


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Not trusting Sasuke obviously doesnt make NS canon but guess what not trusting someone leads to. Sakura is already at step 1 in getting over Sasuke.
> 
> You cannot have a relationship with someone if you dont trust them, you can but it wont be real.



Obviously,  but why doesn't she trust him? Because last time they were around each other, he was going insane and trying to kill everyone in konoha. Now he shows up with a complete 180 and wanting to help Konoha? Yeah, big gap in between she is unaware of, is it any surprise that she is wary? 

When its all said and done, she may end up believing in him as far as trust again, we do not know this yet because manga isnt over. My issue is NS claims no trust right now will most likely lead to NS without considering the reasons or other possible outcomes. Its fine to speculate, but all i see is "Sakura does not trust him, that means she/is  getting over him and her love is dwindling." 

This doesn't make sense to me because even when she thought Sasuke was lost forever and her faith in him had sunk to the lowest, she still loved him. You can always regain trust in someone. Granted, it needs to be earned, but its possible.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

you guys are talking like Kishi thinks about things like love and trust when he writes romance......he'll make whatever pairing canon because he feels like it, not because it makes sense.


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

The way I see it, those two girls represent the boy's established alignment of their ninja path not particularly romantic parrelels. It means to show that even in death, the two are separated as elite ninjas as contrasting paths it's just that Sakura is on Naruto's path and Karin is on Sasuke's they both are their main life support basically. NaruSaku seems likely because unlike Karin, Sakura is an emotional partner who shares the same feelings of wanting to save Sasuke and general friendship while Karin is just a girl who lusts for a boy who saved her life yet cares little of his emotional burdens seeing Sasuke as a leader and object of sex. It doesn't mean their officially lovers of the boys, they just symbolize their entirety as people they trusted and followed all this time in their own paths and naturally they will be the people who get hurt by their demise.

I think Naruto should die alone personally. While Sasuke gains a harem. LOL


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

is it just me or does anyone think Hinata would be the type of person Sasuke would like? i think it would be pretty hilarious to get some flashbacks of Sasuke looking at Hinata in class and stuff like that because so far she is the only girl not being obsessed with Sasuke. Hinata is probably the smartest choice too because i was told that the Byakugan was actually the most basic form of the Sharingan so Sasuke can have kids that are mostly Uchiha in blood


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> like him trying to kill naruto?



She already knows she did it in the end of part 1. Also that Sasuke promised to do it in the end of Iron Country's arc. Still no dice.



Benzaiten said:


> I don't know how that's supposed to be a good thing......
> It's like rationalizing getting addicted to a drug that can kill you.



I'm not saying it's good or bad, the subject here is another. I'm saying it can't be through lack of faith, when we've already been through lack of faith and nothing changed.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Lady Hinata said:


> Obviously,  but why doesn't she trust him? Because last time they were around each other, he was going insane and trying to kill everyone in konoha. Now he shows up with a complete 180 and wanting to help Konoha? Yeah, big gap in between she is unaware of, is it any surprise that she is wary?
> .



a complete 180 when he plans on destroying Naruto because of his beast inside of him hence the panels where Sakura shows her mistrust.  What world do you live in?


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> She already knows she did it in the end of part 1. Also that Sasuke promised to do it in the end of Iron Country's arc. Still no dice.



ok fine let's make a bet.  If NS is canon at the end you'll wear an NS set for three months, if it isn't canon i'll wear a set of your choosing for three months, how about it?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> a complete 180 when he plans on destroying Naruto because of his beast inside of him hence the panels where Sakura shows her mistrust.  What world do you live in?



Nic, again keep it real. We've already gone through trust issues and attempting to kill Naruto. Nothing changed, Sakura still loves Sasuke.



Nic said:


> ok fine let's make a bet.  If NS is canon at the end you'll wear an NS set for three months, if it isn't canon i'll wear a set of your choosing, how about it?



You're avoiding the subject again. Not that I'm surprised, but.

Okay.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> is it just me or does anyone think Hinata would be the type of person Sasuke would like? i think it would be pretty hilarious to get some flashbacks of Sasuke looking at Hinata in class and stuff like that because so far she is the only girl not being obsessed with Sasuke. Hinata is probably the smartest choice too because i was told that the Byakugan was actually the most basic form of the Sharingan so Sasuke can have kids that are mostly Uchiha in blood


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

^spoiler tag this shit.


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 49 (17 members and 32 guests)


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> a complete 180 when he plans on destroying Naruto because of his beast inside of him hence the panels where Sakura shows her mistrust.  What world do you live in?


But Sakura doesn't know the full details of Sasuke's intentions, she doesn't know Itachi basically makes Sasuke react on anything and everything instead of being his main object of revenge, Sakura still doesn't know that the village killed his clan and has screwed his brother to the point where he never wanted to have any sense of a sane lifestyle.

Doesn't know about the curse of hate, the eventual path of Uchiha's and doesn't know about Konoha's specifics herself leading Sasuke to this path.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> is it just me or does anyone think Hinata would be the type of person Sasuke would like? i think it would be pretty hilarious to get some flashbacks of Sasuke looking at Hinata in class and stuff like that because so far she is the only girl not being obsessed with Sasuke. Hinata is probably the smartest choice too because i was told that the Byakugan was actually the most basic form of the Sharingan so Sasuke can have kids that are mostly Uchiha in blood



Ew. This reminds me when Kishi said a child with Uchiha and Hyuga blood would have one of each eye. That child sounds like hideous fanfiction.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> a complete 180 when he plans on destroying Naruto because of his beast inside of him hence the panels where Sakura shows her mistrust.  What world do you live in?



A world of lies and grief.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> a complete 180 when he plans on destroying Naruto because of his beast inside of him hence the panels where Sakura shows her mistrust.  What world do you live in?



I don't think it's meant to be interpreted as mistrust, it's just another sign of her confused feelings. Fake confession, fake smile, whenever she does something fake, she's confused.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

> ch1p said:
> 
> 
> > Nic, again keep it real. We've already gone through trust issues and attempting to kill Naruto. Nothing changed, Sakura still loves Sasuke.
> ...


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

CM PINKIE... that is exactly how it will go down XD hahaha


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Lady Hinata said:


> A world of lies and grief.



you got me there.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

Kage said:


> DON'T YOU TAKE THAT TONE WITH ME YOUNG LADY


NO 



COREYxYEROC said:


> the type of person Sasuke would like?


You lost me there, buddy. I'm sorry.



ch1p said:


> I'm not saying it's good or bad, the subject here is another. I'm saying it can't be through lack of faith, when we've already been through lack of faith and nothing changed.


I know but I was so appalled I couldn't think of anything in response. It's been a while since I've seen murder attempts used to defend a pairing. I needed a moment.

Anyway, I'm not here to argue whether Sakura loves Sasuke anyway. She's the only one who can answer that. But even if she does love Sasuke, that doesn't mean her feelings have not lessened or she has not began to think of her feelings more realistically. People can love at varying degrees after all. I also doubt she would be open to starting a relationship with him / pursuing him like old times. Even if you argue that love doesn't need trust, a relationship does. It would be kind of hard (and stupid) to be in one with someone you don't have faith in, especially in the trust-not-to-kill-you kind.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> Hinata and the ground is pretty hot. I think Hinata x Ground is my new favorite pairing



Well, she did fall for it!  


Oh Kishi, always the tease.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

mainstaye said:


> But Sakura doesn't know the full details of Sasuke's intentions, she doesn't know Itachi basically makes Sasuke react on anything and everything instead of being his main object of revenge, Sakura still doesn't know that the village killed his clan and has screwed his brother to the point where he never wanted to have any sense of a sane lifestyle.
> 
> Doesn't know about the curse of hate, the eventual path of Uchiha's and doesn't know about Konoha's specifics herself leading Sasuke to this path.



yeah and i'm sure if she knew all that, she'd just tell Sasuke "it's ok I understand, kill Naruto if you must"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:
			
		

> LOL trust. You do realise Sasuke tried to kill her four two times, right? Her trust on him never dwindled before? Not even when she thought killing him to save him was the only option? Sakura quitting Sasuke is never gonna happen, but if it did it wouldn't be through there. We've already gone through that once. Keep it real, guys.



I think the most fucked up part about it is that you and others are actually happy about this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sasuke~Karin is exactly like Vegeta and Bulma , as both were kind of arrogant, egomaniacs , not concerned with love and they ended up getting married and having children , same thing will happen with Sasuke and Karin.



To be fair DB had hardly any shipping as Goku ending up with Chi-Chi and Vegeta with Bulma was only so that we see super powerful saiyan hybrids for future fights. A necessity.

Damn, Goku only agreed to marry Ch-Chi because he didn't even know what marriage is about.

Kishi unlike Toriyama actually cares about romance even if he handles it in a...not so masterful way.

Toriyama wouldn't bother with so many shipping moments even when it concerns the main character. Kishi on the other hand loves twilight-like romance with angst and shit.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> NO
> 
> 
> You lost me there, buddy. I'm sorry.
> ...



yeah i guess youre right XD i dont think sasuke has liked anyone


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> I know but I was so appalled I couldn't think of anything in response. It's been a while since I've seen murder attempts used to defend a pairing. I needed a moment.



Hatred can become love, its not impossible at all, although the reverse is more prominent


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke needs someone gentle and somber, yet puts up a tough front and is confident. I want SasuTemari.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Hatred can become love, its not impossible at all, although the reverse is more prominent



there's also a difference between murder attempts and hatred. lol


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

mainstaye said:


> Sasuke needs someone gentle and somber, yet puts up a tough front and is confident. I want SasuTemari.



shikamaru has his name written all over that... she want him


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> there's also a difference between murder attempts and hatred. lol



So what you mean is there is a stronger negative feeling than hatred?


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> so Sakura is not allowed to love a person because someone else is in love with them?



Thats beneath her character, fighting another woman over love just doesn't coincide with her morality, especially in pt 2 where she has matured.


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> there's also a difference between murder attempts and hatred. lol


He's tried murdering Naruto and Kakashi plenty times and they still like him.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> So what you mean is there is a stronger negative feeling than hatred?



there's a difference between the actus reus and mens rea.  Murder attempt includes both.


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> shikamaru has his name written all over that... she want him


He's to lazy and normal, Sasuke is more her type considering how she treats Gaara.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> It has changed considering she's already lost trust in him, now I just need the coup de Grace.[



Sakura lost her faith in Sasuke so much she thought killing him was the only option. Then she ended up not managing to do it and ended up that arc saying 'I'll have faith in the both of them [again]'. Like I said, no sweat. It changed nothing.



> good.
> 
> now i need to save these posts before this thread is ultimately trashed away.



You can print it and frame it if you'd like.



Benzaiten said:


> I know but I was so appalled I couldn't think of anything in response. It's been a while since I've seen murder attempts used to defend a pairing. I needed a moment.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not here to argue whether Sakura loves Sasuke anyway. She's the only one who can answer that. But even if she does love Sasuke, that doesn't mean her feelings have not lessened or she has not began to think of her feelings more realistically. People can love at varying degrees after all. I also doubt she would be open to starting a relationship with him / pursuing him like old times. Even if you argue that love doesn't need trust, a relationship does. It would be kind of hard (and stupid) to be in one with someone you don't have faith in, especially in the trust-not-to-kill-you kind.



I'm not arguing anything of what you're implying. Someone said trust was gonna be the game changer and I said that's not going to happen, because we already have gone through it. No amount of emblemishing will change this.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> NO


GO TO YOUR ROOM 



Nic said:


> yeah and i'm sure if she knew all that, she'd just tell Sasuke "it's ok I understand, kill Naruto if you must"



Sakura would say whatever makes Sakura feel best.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Thats beneath her character, fighting another woman over love just doesn't coincide with her morality, especially in pt 2 where she has matured.



Except, Sakura doesn't have to fight, since Naruto likes her.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

Kage said:


> GO TO YOUR ROOM


I HATE YOU!!! 



Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the most fucked up part about it is that you and others are actually happy about this.


Now now, Seto. No need to go there. Behave. 



Rios said:


> Hatred can become love, its not impossible at all, although the reverse is more prominent


Oh, I perfectly understand that. However, not all people who kill hate the person they kill, and that's what's disturbing about Sasuke's attempts to murder Sakura. He didn't do it because he hated her or because she still had nakama power over him (like with Naruto), he did it because she was on his way. He did it to get rid of her because she was a hindrance. That's why SN is somewhat more acceptable in my eyes because at the very least Sasuke gave a fuck. With SS, it's just an abusive irrelevant nothingness.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> there's a difference between the actus reus and mens rea.  Murder attempt includes both.



Oh, a motive, you are starting to reach here though because he never actually tried to actively hunt her down afterwards.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

> ch1p said:
> 
> 
> > Sakura lost her faith in Sasuke so much she thought killing him was the only option. Then she ended up not managing to do it and ended up that arc saying 'I'll have faith in the both of them [again]'. .
> ...


----------



## Chaelius (Jan 22, 2014)

Pairing threads always unleash the crazies that usually keep to their confirmation bias echo chambers, it's like apes getting loose in a Zoo.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> Oh, I perfectly understand that. However, not all people who kill hate the person they kill, and that's what's disturbing about Sasuke's attempts to murder Sakura. He didn't do it because he hated her or because she still had nakama power over him (like with Naruto), he did it because she was on his way. He did it to get rid of her because she was a hindrance. That's why SN is somewhat more acceptable in my eyes because at the very least Sasuke gave a fuck.



So what you are saying is he wouldnt even try to kill her if she didnt get in his way. And this is worse than actively trying to eradicate the source, the way he acts towards Naruto? I dont get it. I understand he doesnt give a shit about her, which is fine, what I dont understand is the bizarre need to have feelings when you push down the sword.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Oh, a motive, you are starting to reach here though because he never actually tried to actively hunt her down afterwards.



i'm not talking about motive.  He had the mindset to kill her and made the act to do it.  Hatred is just a mental state.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> i'm not talking about motive.  He had the mindset to kill her and made the act to do it.  Hatred is just a mental state.



Same as craziness, the thing he was clearly under the effects of when they were fighting.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair DB had hardly any shipping as Goku ending up with Chi-Chi and Vegeta with Bulma was only so that we see super powerful saiyan hybrids for future fights. A necessity.
> 
> Damn, Goku only agreed to marry Ch-Chi because he didn't even know what marriage is about.
> 
> ...




You think that wont be the same with Naruto, even if its not kishi, Naruto will be extend beyond the war , what I'm saying is that we don't have to see romantic development in shonen manga as that kind of stuff isn't important to the overall storyline , but Karin is the only woman that would make any remote sense being with Sasuke,

its as you Say Uchiha~Uzumaki hybrid would produce an instant Rikudo Level child , so would Uzumaki ~Hyuuga , they would all produce Rikudo level child


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Except, Sakura doesn't have to fight, since Naruto likes her.


He also like Sasuke x Sakura according to him.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Same as craziness, the thing he was clearly under the effects of when they were fighting.



sorry here in the US the crazies generally still get the chair.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> sorry here in the US the crazies generally still get the chair.



Even if they have the power to save the world? In America's name of course.


----------



## mainstaye (Jan 22, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> You think that wont be the same with Naruto, even if its not kishi, Naruto will be extend beyond the war , what I'm saying is that we don't have to see romantic development in shonen manga as that kind of stuff isn't important to the overall storyline , but *Karin is the only woman that would make any remote sense being with Sasuke*,
> 
> its as you Say Uchiha~Uzumaki hybrid would produce an instant Rikudo Level child , so would Uzumaki ~Hyuuga , they would all produce Rikudo level child


Karin only wants sex, plus she has shown no empathy to Sasuke not connects to him a special level like Part 1 Sakura did, and Karin's ugly as fuck dude eww why would you want Sasuke to tap that?


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

mainstaye said:


> Karin only wants sex, plus she has shown no empathy to Sasuke not connects to him a special level like Part 1 Sakura did, and Karin's ugly as fuck dude eww why would you want Sasuke to tap that?



Cause chicks with glasses are hot.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> and yet we know she has no faith in Sasuke still.



So? It changes nothing.



> sounds like a great plan.



U so thirsty, lol NarSak fans,


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

What the fuck


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> i'm not talking about motive.  He had the mindset to kill her and made the act to do it.  Hatred is just a mental state.



well, she wanted to kill him because she loves him, not my word


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> So? It changes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> U so thirsty, lol NarSak fans,



exactly it changes nothing, NS was always going to be the end pairing ever since chapter 3. 


I know you secretly read NS fanfics


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> You think that wont be the same with Naruto, even if its not kishi, Naruto will be extend beyond the war , what I'm saying is that we don't have to see romantic development in shonen manga as that kind of stuff isn't important to the overall storyline , but Karin is the only woman that would make any remote sense being with Sasuke,
> 
> its as you Say Uchiha~Uzumaki hybrid would produce an instant Rikudo Level child , so would Uzumaki ~Hyuuga , they would all produce Rikudo level child



I will agree that Karin/Sasuke may seem the most likely Sasuke pairing as Karin was the only female with whom the guy interacted in part 2. Aside from a short chat with Sakura when he planned to just kill her as just another Senju dog....

Still, if he hooked with lets say...Ino then he wouldn't end up with a girl whom he attacked a couple of times or outright stabbed.

That said it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Sasuke ended up with some nameless fodder girl after a time skip or even restored his clan via reproduction through sharingan haxxx.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Even if they have the power to save the world? In America's name of course.



a terrorist is a terrorist.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup, NS is the endgame because its so easy to write. Same as how Obito was the easiest choice to be the man behind the mask.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> a terrorist is a terrorist.



Only when he is not working for USA


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> exactly it changes nothing, NS was always going to be the end pairing ever since chapter 3.
> 
> 
> I know you secretly read NS fanfics



Hej Nic, what Naruto pairing would be canon if Kishi made Sasuke a girl? 

Would Naruto still end up with the tsundere chick or would he fall for the kuudere girl that treats him like trash?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> exactly it changes nothing, NS was always going to be the end pairing ever since chapter 3.
> 
> I know you secretly read NS fanfics



If you really believed that, you wouldn't go on tangents about Sakura losing trust on Sasuke and derivatives.

I have read a few under the friendship genre.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> If you really believed that, you wouldn't go on tangents about Sakura losing trust on Sasuke and derivatives.
> 
> I have read a few under the friendship genre.



that's because i get a kick out of all you guys rushing to counter my posts. 

friends with benefits i'm sure.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> So what you are saying is he wouldnt even try to kill her if she didnt get in his way. And this is worse than actively trying to eradicate the source, the way he acts towards Naruto? I dont get it. I understand he doesnt give a shit about her, which is fine, what I dont understand is the bizarre need to have feelings when you push down the sword.


Because that's evidence that he gives a shit.

See, the reason why so many SN shippers exist, aside from the fact that yaoi is a really popular genre and they look good together, is because Naruto and Sasuke have a strong mutual bond. It's fucked up, yes, but I am emphasizing "strong" and "mutual" here. Though Sasuke considered Sakura a comrade, he could easily brush her off and murder her without thinking twice, which shows that as much as Sakura cares for him, he just doesn't give a damn.

It's a significant difference because it means, to Sasuke, Naruto is more special than Sakura or any other person from Konoha (not including Itachi or the Uchiha). Indifference is much worse because she could be anybody else and it wouldn't matter to him. That's not a good argument for a pairing. The extent of negative or positive feelings one evokes in another person, that can show how special one is but if you fail to evoke any in the first place then that's just sad. Hell, this line of reasoning is the same reason why Sakura's ~love~ for Sasuke is still widely supported. For SS, it doesn't matter if loving Sasuke causes her negative or positive feelings, what matters is she loves him. Even if she's miserable thinking about it, even if she's pained by how much she doesn't trust him, as long as she feels strongly for and because of him then that's Pro-SS.

Anyway, I don't really want to go into a debate about SN and SS because I detest all Sasuke pairings so let's not delve into this further.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hej Nic, what Naruto pairing would be canon if Kishi made Sasuke a girl?
> 
> Would Naruto still end up with the tsundere chick or would he fall for the kuudere girl that treats him like trash?



definitely the tsundere type with Naruto.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

PAWS said:


> If Sakura's medical ninjustu isnt even going to work, what would be the point of Kishi putting the panel in of Gaara asking for her help?



Lol you mean despite the fact that in the last panels of this weeks chapter Sakura was pretty much admitting that her chakra was really low.And that her jutsu wasn't working?

If medical jutsu was enough,maybe all the other hosts through history wouldn't have died after their tailed beasts were extracted eh?Sakura knows she is loosing him.

And Hinata's plea opens the door for there to be supernatural intervention to at least get Naruto to where they are going alive.As much as you hate to admit it,both girls are doing their part to keep him alive.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hej Nic, what Naruto pairing would be canon if Kishi made Sasuke a girl?
> 
> Would Naruto still end up with the tsundere chick or would he fall for the kuudere girl that treats him like trash?



neither, he'd go outside of his team and look for a boy


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> Because that's evidence that he gives a shit.
> 
> See, the reason why so many SN shippers exist, aside from the fact that yaoi is a really popular genre and they look good together, is because Naruto and Sasuke have a strong mutual bond. It's fucked up, yes, but I am emphasizing "strong" and "mutual" here. Though Sasuke considered Sakura a comrade, he could easily brush her off and murder her without thinking twice, which shows that as much as Sakura cares for him, he just doesn't give a damn.
> 
> It's a significant difference because it means, to Sasuke, Naruto is more special than Sakura or any other person from Konoha (not including Itachi or the Uchiha). Anyway, I don't really want to go into a debate about SN and SS because I detest all Sasuke pairings so let's not delve into this further.



As you wish.

I am just going to state the obvious then: Sasuke has a single minded devotion to whatever comes into his head next. Naruto's bond was special but it cant be the only thing he's ever had. Take Itachi for example and how Sasuke quickly said "I love you" after some time spent with the two of them fighting and talking. It can easily happen again, it is a part of his character. His stone faced demeanor just waits patiently for the next trigger....and then he explodes.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> that's because i get a kick out of all you guys rushing to counter my posts.
> 
> friends with benefits i'm sure.



Yeah, I kicked your argument to the curb.

Once, unfortunetly. Over Sasuke's fresh grave. It was labelled as a Team 7 fic.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Yeah, I kicked your argument to the curb.
> 
> Once, unfortunetly. Over Sasuke's fresh grave. It was labelled as a Team 7 fic.



only in your mind. 

can i have a link, sounds like something i'd love to read


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Yup, NS is the endgame because its so easy to write. Same as how Obito was the easiest choice to be the man behind the mask.



If he was the easiest choice,why was the 'tobi is obito' theory laughed at so much in the years before it was revealed?People kept insisting Obito was 100% undeniably dead because we saw the rocks fall on him and so forth.

Many an unlikely theory or option has become a reality in naruto.
Including

-Akatsuki leader and Karin being related to Naruto
-Itachi not just being an evil psycho
-Tobi is Obito

As I recall these theories that turned to reality were considered a joke for the most part.Whereas threads like yasha's about the end arcs having to deal with the uchiha's relation to the tengu demons,was wildly popular and turned out to be waaaaaaay off.

Anything is possible in this manga at this point.
Anything! 

-


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> only in your mind.
> 
> can i have a link, sounds like something i'd love to read



That's a weak. I'm bored. Goodbye.

I'm afraid I didn't keep the link. But tell you what, google 'narusaku's greatest fantasy'. I'm sure it will be amongst the ten first results.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> If he was the easiest choice,why was the 'tobi is obito' theory laughed at so much in the years before it was revealed?People kept insisting Obito was 100% undeniably dead because we saw the rocks fall on him and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> -



Because most posters wanted tobi to be someone different.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> If he was the easiest choice,why was the 'tobi is obito' theory laughed at so much in the years before it was revealed?People kept insisting Obito was 100% undeniably dead because we saw the rocks fall on him and so forth.
> 
> Many an unlikely theory or option has become a reality in naruto.
> Including
> ...



Because of the numerous hints dropped throughout the chapters. And  you also shouldnt forget how Obito's reason was also the easiest possible to come up with. At some point people revolted against Tobi = Obito because of how predictable it actually became.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

orochipein said:


> I'd tap Karin over Sakura all day



and all night!


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

NaruHina was literally left in the dust this chapter.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> NaruHina was literally left in the dust this chapter.



And this happened while NaruSaku was dying. A sad day for the poor pairings


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Plamen, you know nothing.  Sakura will kill herself to be with Naruto in the after life.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Wellll, maybe Sakura running out of chakra to heal Naruto is a sign of her feelings towards him running out? 

DAT foreshadowing 

NaruHina however isn't running out of juice as it basically collapsed right now 


And ItaSasu keeps getting more canon. Kishi never disappoints with this pairing. 9000% official


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

Death to them all.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Things are getting flaccid around Sakura. Unsurprisingly.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Plamen, you know nothing.  Sakura will kill herself to be with Naruto in the after life.



Would Karin also kill herself to be with Sasuke in the afterlife?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Because of the numerous hints dropped throughout the chapters. And  you also shouldnt forget how Obito's reason was also the easiest possible to come up with. At some point people revolted against Tobi = Obito because of how predictable it actually became.



Huh?
So you thought it was not only easy to guess that Tobi was Obito,but also that his reason for being evil was Rin dying?

Were we reading the same forums back in the day?Because I seem to remember most people saying things like.

*'Obito was a good guy dum dum.Why would he be evil?'*

and

*'No kakashi gaiden was obito's whole story.Let the poor kid RIP already.'*

and

*'Obito doesn't even have Tobi's powers.Plus his body was crushed and Tobi has full function blah blah blah'*

and

*'Tobi is Madara dumbass,he told us so.
Plus Obito was a kid when the kyuubi attacked.The masked guy was obviously an adult.
fail'*


If I went back in time to 2005 and posted the resolution to every major plot line that's happened the past couple of years,I would be laughed off the forum and bombarded with negs.
People keep saying Kishi is so predictable.If thats true why does he fool people time after time after time?


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

You should have read the latest who is Tobi thread then.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Would Karin also kill herself to be with Sasuke in the afterlife?



Karin kills herself to be with Sasuke.
Plot no jutsu brings Sasuke back to life

(mean while in the after life)

Itachi: "Sasuke? Oh yeah..you just missed him.
                      He got a second chance at life,crazy story really."

Karin: "Damn it......"

(lacking plot no jutsu Karin remains dead forever)

THE END


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

I dont think Hinata-Naruto is out of the window or that this chapter confirms any pairings.
Kishi basically continues to be ambiguous regarding who will end with whom if at all.
Hinata still went to see Naruto and still thought about him,while Sakura tried her best to save Naruto,but has yet to know what happened with Sasuke.
Karin is Karin and she always was obsessed with Sasuke.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Tbh, the fact that Hinata even showed up in this chapter, despite not being a 'main' character (seriously, shes getting more screen time in this final battle then most of the other rookies combined) is proving that Kishi is cramming all his Hinata end game shit as soon as possible, so people will be less bullshit mad about the ending. If you really wanted to make a pairing irrelevant, you don't show anything related to the character at all lol (something he had no problem doing to Hinata before :/ Seriously makes me wonder how little Kishi planned this shit)


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> You should have read the latest who is Tobi thread then.



Keyword being latest.
Back in the day most thought I was retarded,for thinking there was a tobi/obito connection at all.
I also thought Itachi was actually a decent guy..also mocked.
Also thought there was a good chance of Karin being related to Naruto.
Never really bought into the akatsuki leader theory though.
Three out of four ain't bad I guess lol


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jan 22, 2014)

vered said:


> I dont think Hinata-Naruto is out of the window or that this chapter confirms any pairings.
> Kishi basically continues to be ambiguous regarding who will end with whom if at all.
> Hinata still went to see Naruto and still thought about him,while Sakura tried her best to save Naruto,but has yet to know what happened with Sasuke.
> *Karin is Karin and she always was obsessed with Sasuke*.



Reminds me of how Ino cried when she found out they were going to kill Sasuke after the pain arc.
So Karin crying really isn't that big of a deal.Karin and Sakura seem to be the biggest cryers as far as the girls go.

Hinata seems surprisingly mentally strong.
I think she cried less when Neji died then Naruto did lol.
So despite her gentle personality,maybe she's just not the kind to baw her eyes out like the others.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

spankdatbitch said:


> Keyword being latest.



And thats all that matters. If right before the revelation it was fairly obvious who is under the mask that is not much of a twist.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Tbh, the fact that Hinata even showed up in this chapter, despite not being a 'main' character (seriously, shes getting more screen time in this final battle then most of the other rookies combined) is proving that Kishi is cramming all his Hinata end game shit as soon as possible, so people will be less bullshit mad about the ending. If you really wanted to make a pairing irrelevant, you don't show anything related to the character at all lol (something he had no problem doing to Hinata before :/ Seriously makes me wonder how little Kishi planned this shit)



See, it's statements like these that make me feel it's more about trying to convince yourselves than anyone else.

It's like when SasuSaku fans say 'he's in a dark place' in the face of being unable to logically reconcile why attempted murder is an excusable offense, but Naruto lying about Sakura being his girlfriend is so outrageous.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol, Kishimoto is trying to tell us something. He made Hinata pop up, yes, but she didn't quite get there. Instead we had Sakura be paralleled to Karin, who is also  a teammate but also loves said teammate. Sakura loves Naruto, be in romantic or not, and that's the parallel.

If anything, Kishimoto is teasing, milking the cow dry and I think he already knows what the end game is. He's just not showing it, but like I said, who knows?


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> See, it's statements like these that make me feel it's more about trying to convince yourselves than anyone else.
> 
> It's like when SasuSaku fans say 'he's in a dark place' in the face of being unable to logically reconcile why attempted murder is an excusable offense, but Naruto lying about Sakura being his girlfriend is so outrageous.



Wut. who says i'm defending SasuSaku? These two pairings aren't even in the same _sport _category, much less the same ballpark. I'm calling it like I see 'em. I even said, as a NaruHina fan, that this rushed development is stupid and Kishi is just trying to cram this shit in as a justification for the pairing. You think I wanted it to go down like this?

Your the one that's trying to convince yourself. The rushed panel time doesn't lie. A character that got NO attention in the past... oh, idk, entirety of shippuden, is suddenly getting a metric shit ton of panel time? Even after Neji died? Get the fuck over yourself. If Kishimoto didn't give a shit about Hinata, she wouldn't be getting panel time. Point blank.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Wut. who says i'm defending SasuSaku?



I was making comparisons of how one reiterates a statement that seems more about trying to convince oneself than others...

Your defensive reaction only goes back to my point.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

He is using it as another example by people who ship or sideship SS so people will get the point !


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Wut. who says i'm defending SasuSaku? These two pairings aren't even in the same _sport _category, much less the same ballpark. I'm calling it like I see 'em. I even said, as a NaruHina fan, that this rushed development is stupid and Kishi is just trying to cram this shit in as a justification for the pairing. You think I wanted it to go down like this?
> 
> Your the one that's trying to convince yourself. The rushed panel time doesn't lie. A character that got NO attention in the past... oh, idk, entirety of shippuden, is suddenly getting a metric shit ton of panel time? Even after Neji died? Get the fuck over yourself. If Kishimoto didn't give a shit about Hinata, she wouldn't be getting panel time. Point blank.




I agree which is why I can't understand why people are so quick to say that NarHin is going to be endgame. They barely have any development.

IF they do become endgame, that's a shitty dime, I'm sorry. 

Hinata has developed off of Naruto a couple of times, yes, but they haven't developed together. Naruto knows nothing about Hinata or her family life and Hinata barely knows anything about Naruto either, except that he was alone throughout his childhood. he's super strong, and that he never gives up. It's that basic . She doesn't know about his struggles with Sasuke, his parents,  or anything. Period. She can't relate to him on anything else except what she needs development on and that's all.

That explains her admiration/love for him and the purpose of her character. That is what makes her as a character. She has already received her development and there is no more point to her character except for pairing tease or saying something pertaining to Naruto, like the rest of the rookie nine. That's the only time she ever really shows up.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Wut. who says i'm defending SasuSaku? These two pairings aren't even in the same _sport _category, much less the same ballpark. I'm calling it like I see 'em. I even said, as a NaruHina fan, that this rushed development is stupid and Kishi is just trying to cram this shit in as a justification for the pairing. You think I wanted it to go down like this?
> 
> Your the one that's trying to convince yourself. The rushed panel time doesn't lie. A character that got NO attention in the past... oh, idk, entirety of shippuden, is suddenly getting a metric shit ton of panel time? Even after Neji died? Get the fuck over yourself. If Kishimoto didn't give a shit about Hinata, she wouldn't be getting panel time. Point blank.



I'm pretty sure, he was comparing your rationalization as an NH fan with this chapter the same way he's seen SS use this same rationalization throughout the manga.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was making comparisons of how one reiterates a statement that seems more about trying to convince oneself than others...
> 
> Your defensive reaction only goes back to my point.



Bringing up SasuSaku is completely irrelevant to our conversation. You wanna bash them, do it in a separate post. I was talking cold hard facts, not assumptions, like you seem to be implying.

So being defensive is a bad thing now? I made a point, you responded, so I responded in kind. it's called a debate. i defend my point. Stop trying to act like bring defensive is a bad thing, esp. since your not bringing up an significant counter points, instead acting like I'm delusional, despite everything i'm saying coming from the manga directly. I'm bringing up certifiable facts. Hinata is getting a metric ton of panel time. A character which, before, got literally 0 panel time. At least 50% of the panel time has romantic inclinations in content. How can you debate this fact.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

I would laugh for centuries if Hinata being a busy little Naruto-kunning bee during this war doesn't get her any honey in the long run.

I would have to rethink which female character Kishi hates more cuz that's some COLD BLOODED~ shit right there.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Bringing up SasuSaku is completely irrelevant to our conversation. You wanna bash them, do it in a separate post. I was talking cold hard facts, not assumptions, like you seem to be implying.
> 
> So being defensive is a bad thing now? I made a point, you responded, so I responded in kind. it's called a debate. i defend my point. Stop trying to act like bring defensive is a bad thing, esp. since your not bringing up an significant counter points. I'm bringing up certifiable facts. Hinata is getting a metric ton of panel time. A character which, before, got literally 0 panel time. At least 50% of the panel time has romantic inclinations in content. How can you debate this fact.



ugh you weren't stating facts you were full blown making the assumption that Hinata still showing up and getting more screen time than some of the other rookies was all good for your favorite pairing. 

on the other side of the coin i could easily make the assumption

that showing panels of Hinata falling short of her goal to get to Naruto with Sakura there is a means for Kishi to show to us that Naruto and Sakura are the end pairing and not NH. 

the above keeps you hopeful, the bottom makes you feel like crap about your pairings chances.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Naiki said:


> As I said for the thousandth time, romantic or not, it's based off of interpretation, but you can't deny that she doesn't love Naruto. Her actions show that she does. So, I don't understand how you can say she doesn't love him, whether platonic or not. That's up to you, but as of now, her thoughts have been on Naruto this entirely.
> 
> In fact, ever since this war started and Sasuke appeared, her concerns and worries have been on Naruto. Never has she expressed concern for Sasuke during this arc. She hasn't thought of him since the fake smile charade. But, Naruto, she has definitely thought of whether protecting everyone with his chakra will harm him, so you can't say she hasn't thought of him or shown concern for him, when she hasn't even done so for Sasuke.



Don't waste your time with him, he's a troll that has long since been banned, but keeps coming back because he's a sad individual.  He's already had one account banned so far in this thread.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Bringing up SasuSaku is completely irrelevant to our conversation. You wanna bash them, do it in a separate post. I was talking cold hard facts, not assumptions, like you seem to be implying.
> 
> So being defensive is a bad thing now? I made a point, you responded, so I responded in kind. it's called a debate. i defend my point. Stop trying to act like bring defensive is a bad thing, esp. since your not bringing up an significant counter points, instead acting like I'm delusional, despite everything i'm saying coming from the manga directly. I'm bringing up certifiable facts. Hinata is getting a metric ton of panel time. A character which, before, got literally 0 panel time. At least 50% of the panel time has romantic inclinations in content. How can you debate this fact.



red herring
ever caught one  ?


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Kage said:


> I would laugh for centuries if Hinata being a busy little Naruto-kunning bee during this war doesn't get her any honey in the long run.
> .



This is one of the arguments for NH.  Hinata is such a pathetic character that if she doesn't get her precious Naruto kun, she'll commit suicide and it'll be ALL HIS FAULT, so it'll happen!


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> ugh you weren't stating facts you were full blown making the assumption that Hinata still showing up and getting more screen time than some of the other rookies was all good for your favorite pairing.
> 
> on the other side of the coin i could easily make the assumption
> 
> ...



I'm making the logical deduction based off the facts presented. If Hinata was getting 0 panel time during this war, I would instead make the assumption NaruSaku is endgame. Why else would Kishi be putting her in all these panels, esp. when they include romance? _Why_???? It's there for justification for whatever he decides to make as the ending. I'm just already sure in my claim. Your free to disagree with my claim, but I'm just making deductions here. Unless you can give me a reason for all this Hinata panel time, I'm gonna stay strong on my assumptions. Mangaka don't do shit for no reason. It's a waste of time. Kishi is making a rush job, and even if I don't agree with it, I'm not gonna blind myself to it. 

And if Kishi is just trolling, then that's boo hoo for me. I wouldn't know why he wasted all this panel time on Hinata, when he could have easily made every Hinata scene about Sakura instead. Instead of Neji dying, let Lee or Sai die. It would have been the same goddamn result. So why give the position to Hinata? Why would he waste everyones time (besides the obvious 'trolling' answer)


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> I'm making the logical deduction based off the facts presented. If Hinata was getting 0 panel time during this war, I would instead make the assumption NaruSaku is endgame. Why else would Kishi be putting her in all these panels, esp. when they include romance? _Why_???? It's there for justification for whatever he decides to make as the ending. I'm just already sure in my claim. Your free to disagree with my claim, but I'm just making deductions here. Unless you can give me a reason for all this Hinata panel time. I'm gonna stay strong on my assumptions. Mangaka don't do shit for no reason. It's a waste of time. Kishi is making a rush job, and even if I don't agree with it, I'm not gonna blind myself to it.
> 
> And if Kishi is just trolling, then that's boo hoo for me. I wouldn't know why he wasted all this panel time on Hinata, when he could have easily made every Hinata scene about Sakura instead. Instead of Neji dying, let Lee or Sai die. It would have been the same goddamn result. So why give the position to Hinata? Why would he waste everyones time (besides the obvious 'trolling' answer)



Its simple. Kishimoto is building upon what the guys from Konoha 11 are known for. Shikamaru becoming a leader, Chouji becoming confident, Ino becoming confident and so on. Its the same thing with Hinata and what he thinks is the best way for her character to progress.

Funny thing is this can be a non-romantic progression and it would still work. Confining Hinata in one and only one romantic subplot is plain character disservice.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> I'm making the logical deduction based off the facts presented. If Hinata was getting 0 panel time during this war, I would instead make the assumption NaruSaku is endgame. Why else would Kishi be putting her in all these panels, esp. when they include romance? _Why_???? It's there for justification for whatever he decides to make as the ending. I'm just already sure in my claim. Your free to disagree with my claim, but I'm just making deductions here. Unless you can give me a reason for all this Hinata panel time. I'm gonna stay strong on my assumptions. Mangaka don't do shit for no reason. It's a waste of time. Kishi is making a rush job, and even if I don't agree with it, I'm not gonna blind myself to it.
> 
> And if Kishi is just trolling, then that's boo hoo for me. I wouldn't know why he wasted all this panel time on Hinata, when he could have easily made every Hinata scene about Sakura instead. Instead of Neji dying, let Lee or Sai die. It would have been the same goddamn result. So why give the position to Hinata? Why would he waste everyones time (besides the obvious 'trolling' answer)



not really since you're making deductions just on HInata's panel time and the hand held moment while totally ignoring the NaruSaku panels as well that have been given with Minato calling her his girlfriend and Naruto answering yes, or the multiple instances where we have sakura thinking about naruto and not sasuke. Naruto is dying who's with him right now?  Sakura not Hinata.  Yet according to your viewpoint hinata's panel time must have meaning for a romantic end or there would be no point in drawing them out end when Sakura and Naruto's panel time somehow doesn't.  That's called having double standards.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> So why give the position to Hinata? Why would he waste everyones time (besides the obvious 'trolling' answer)



Because he has in the past, and not all of these pairings he's teased can happen.  Look at ShikTema which he teased before outright killing the pairing himself in an interview.

He's teased both NH and NS equally, trolling one than the other on the regular.  Both can't happen, so one has to be the herring.

And yes, this has been done in other works of fiction.  Hinata type characters getting shafted.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara bromance confirmed.


They're all gonna go out for some sake and ramen, then go back to Kakashi-sensei's and read his porn books. #MangaFux


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Because he has in the past, and not all of these pairings he's teased can happen.  Look at ShikTema which he teased before outright killing the pairing himself in an interview.
> 
> He's teased both NH and NS equally, trolling one than the other on the regular.  Both can't happen, so one has to be the herring.
> 
> And yes, this has been done in other works of fiction.  Hinata type characters getting shafted.



95% of the time those type of characters get shafted in shounen.


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 22, 2014)

Umm.. I might be a bit of a renegade here but I really couldn't give a rat's ass about pairings. This is a shonen manga, therefore I'm interested in fights, explosions and death, not pairings. That stuff is for girls.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I debating Sakura's feelings for Naruto? No. I'm debating Hinata's panel time and how i feel thats significant. I haven't brought up Sakura once, regardless of her having feelings for Naruto or not. Can we not put words in my mouth.

You guys are just telling me 'red herring', which is an assumption. You are free to have those assumptions, but they aren't arguments with serious proof behind them. They are assumptions into Kishi's mind. Until you have the same amount of evidence, I can't take your claims seriously. 

Which, btw, what interview is this (in regards to shikatema)?

lol at hype machine. someones gotta do it i guess.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> 95% of the time those type of characters get shafted in shounen.



Gives you an idea of how well read some members here are.  You can tell the NH members that aren't as they just can't possibly _believe_ that could EVER happen to Hinata....


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Am I debating Sakura's feelings for Naruto? No. I'm debating Hinata's panel time and how i feel thats significant. I haven't brought up Sakura once, regardless of her having feelings for Naruto or not. Can we not put words in my mouth.



which is why precisely why your deductions are asinine since you completely ignore how NS time affects those deductions of yours.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> You guys are just telling me 'red herring', which is an assumption. You are free to have those assumptions, but they aren't arguments with serious proof behind them. They are assumptions into Kishi's mind. Until you have the same amount of evidence, I can't take your claims seriously.



Do you know what a red herring is?  It's something the author emphasizes that may make you THINK it's important, but it's really not.  After all, Hinata has gotten all kinds of development most side characters don't get, but that doesn't mean she gets the guy.

You're saying this has to be important because Kishi is showing it, but we're countering that with the very real possibility it's a red herring.  So basically what you have is groundless speculation as well.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> which is why precisely why your deductions are asinine since you completely ignore how NS time affects those deductions of yours.



Ok. lol. keep avoiding my _actual _arguments, and shifting this conversation back to Sakura every time. If Sakura has feelings for Naruto, fine. I could give less of a shit. This is _solely _about Hinata's blatant panel time, that has been_ romantic in nature_, being shoved in my face by Kishimoto himself. All of these scenes would could have been used to further develop Sakura and Naruto's relationship, were instead delegated to another girl. At this rate, no matter what pairing happens, bad writing and Naruto will be the only things in common.

Red Harrings are you assuming they are Red Harrings. I have panel time on my side. I'm not gonna pretend to know the answers, but based on the evidence Kishi has given us, I'm still confident in my claim. I refuse to assume what Kishimoto is or is not going to make red harrings. I'm not him. I'm going ONLY off of what he has given me in terms of panel time.

Has he given NaruSaku panel time? Yes. Has he given NaruHina panel time? Yes. There you go. I'm just not going to act like he hasn't been at least trying to justify the possible NaruHina ending. Simple as that. Which, again, I think is being incredibly rushed.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Do you know what a red herring is?  It's something the author emphasizes that may make you THINK it's important, but it's really not.  After all, Hinata has gotten all kinds of development most side characters don't get, but that doesn't mean she gets the guy.
> 
> You're saying this has to be important because Kishi is showing it, but we're countering that with the very real possibility it's a red herring.  So basically what you have is groundless speculation as well.




I agree with this. I said this before, Hinata is a side character and her development is over. Her relevance to the story now consists of being a comrade to Naruto and a pairing tease. Hell, even Karin is a pairing tease to Sasuke according to this chapter.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Naiki said:


> I agree with this. I said this before, Hinata is a side character and her development is over. Her relevance to the story now consists of being a comrade to Naruto and a pairing tease.



People said Hinatas development was over when she confessed. People said her development was over in _Part One. _ But she still keeps getting plenty of panel time. Naruto has other comrades so, um, yeah lol. The assumptions are real.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Bringing up SasuSaku is completely irrelevant to our conversation. You wanna bash them, do it in a separate post. I was talking cold hard facts, not assumptions, like you seem to be implying.



But you're not talking cold hard facts, you're taking developments in the manga or mere moments and making assumptions based on them tailored to a conclusion that you want to see happen. 



> So being defensive is a bad thing now? I made a point, you responded, so I responded in kind. it's called a debate. i defend my point. Stop trying to act like bring defensive is a bad thing, esp. since your not bringing up an significant counter points, instead acting like I'm delusional, despite everything i'm saying coming from the manga directly. I'm bringing up certifiable facts. Hinata is getting a metric ton of panel time. A character which, before, got literally 0 panel time. At least 50% of the panel time has romantic inclinations in content. How can you debate this fact.



Refer to previous response.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But you're not talking cold hard facts, you're taking developments in the manga or mere moments and making assumptions based on them tailored to a conclusion that you want to see happen.
> 
> Refer to previous response.



What else am I supposed to take....? "developments in the manga" you just said it yourself?? In the manga?? That Kishimoto is writing?? Yeah i'm gonna take my evidence from the manga?? I take the evidence and draw up conclusions? What else should I be doing? Not be taking the material Kishimoto is giving me?? 

I've said it so many times now. NaruHina has a high probability of being end game. So does NaruSaku. They both have CHANCES. I have no problem saying NaruSaku is a possibility. I'm _arguing _that NaruHina has just as equal a _chance _given all the attention Kishimoto is pouring onto Hinata and her blatantly romantic feelings for Naruto. A thought you guys won't even entertain, seeing as how you are telling me it's all a 'red harring'. I could say the same about NaruSaku, but I'm not, because I don't care about them. I'm not arguing that they have no chance, instead, i'm arguing NaruHina _does _have a chance.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> What else am I supposed to take....? "developments in the manga" you just said it yourself?? In the manga?? That Kishimoto is writing?? Yeah i'm gonna take my evidence from the manga?? I take the evidence and draw up conclusions? What else should I be doing? Not taking the material Kishimoto is giving me??
> 
> I've said it so many times now. NaruHina has a high probability of being end game. So does NaruSaku. They both have CHANCES. I have no problem saying NaruSaku is a possibility. I'm _arguing _that NaruHina has just as equal a _chance _given all the attention Kishimoto is pouring onto Hinata and her blatantly romantic feelings for Naruto.



Yes while ignoring developments that don't suit what you want the end game to be.


----------



## Deana (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto/Gaara has trolled SasuNaru the last few chapters and HashiSasu has trolled it for months now. 

Yay, pairing talk!!


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Yes while ignoring developments that don't suit what you want the end game to be.



I'm not ignoring anything. I have said numerous times that NaruSaku is still a possibility. Where are you _still _getting this assumption from?


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> I'm not ignoring anything. I have said numerous times that NaruSaku is still a possibility. Where are you getting this assumption from?



Paraphrasing "hinata getting so much time means nh happens or kishi is a troll"

Meanwhile sakura gets more development throughout the story with naruto which makes your argument one sided and ironic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> What else am I supposed to take....? "developments in the manga" you just said it yourself?? In the manga?? That Kishimoto is writing?? Yeah i'm gonna take my evidence from the manga?? I take the evidence and draw up conclusions? What else should I be doing? Not taking the material Kishimoto is giving me??



OK, I'll make a comparison. 

3000 B.C. a meteor crashes to the earth, two guys witness it. One guy thinks it is a sign from his village's god and the other thinks similarly that is a sign from his own god. They run into each other and both reveal they think it's a sign from their respective gods, now if they haven't killed each other then more likely they are going to believe one is being silly for looking too much into things while the conclusion they themselves made is perfectly reasonable.

And that's pairings (and religion). 

The moments and developments that you believe lend credence to your pairing 'mean something' or are there for a reason, but not anything that would imply the contrary.



> I've said it so many times now. NaruHina has a high probability of being end game. So does NaruSaku. They both have CHANCES. I have no problem saying NaruSaku is a possibility. I'm arguing that NaruHina has just as equal a chance given all the attention Kishimoto is pouring onto Hinata and her blatantly romantic feelings for Naruto. A thought you guys won't even entertain, seeing as how you are telling me it's all a 'red harring'. I could say the same about NaruSaku, but I'm not, because I don't care about them. I'm not arguing that they have no chance, instead, i'm arguing NaruHina does have a chance.



Ugh. Why do you guys always do this? Things don't work in those kind of diametrics. There is a Z to this X and Y matter you know.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Paraphrasing "hinata getting so much time means nh happens or kishi is a troll"
> 
> Meanwhile sakura gets more development throughout the story with naruto which makes your argument one sided and ironic.



Yes, I will consider it bad writing. Basically everyone agrees Naruto is being written poorly at this point. And? How does that have to do with me supposedly ignoring NaruSaku evidence?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Seems like pairing threads are even more popular than Itachi threads. Well, that's good


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OK, I'll make a comparison.
> 
> 3000 B.C. a meteor crashes to the earth, two guys witness it. One guy thinks it is a sign from his village's god and the other thinks similarly that is a sign from his own god. They run into each other and both reveal they think it's a sign from their respective gods, now if they haven't killed each other then more likely they are going to believe one is being silly for looking too much into things while the conclusion they themselves made is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> ...



I still find your analogies confusing. A meteor is an act of nature. Naruto is a manga being written by a man, who drops hints and lets us make our own assumptions. He follows the rules of writing (ish). It isn't a freak occurance...? Do you see why I don't find this to be a good analogy?

No, there really isnt lol. The fact that you have to strawman is proof enough. I held the position that NaruHina has a chance. You, as well as others, brought up the fact that NaruSaku has a higher chance (from what i could tell), that i was ignoring NaruSaku, and whatever that SasuSaku thing was about. A position I was not arguing nor mentioned. So there you go.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> I still find your analogies confusing. A meteor is an act of nature.



That was kind of the point...just like the moments you are others see as meaning something doesn't have to mean anything conclusive for (or even against) your pairing. They can just be there...He may not have any intention of doing anything with them. 



> No, there really isnt lol. The fact that you have to strawman is proof enough. I held the position that NaruHina has a chance. You, as well as others, brought up the fact that NaruSaku has a higher chance, and whatever that SasuSaku thing was about. A position I was not arguing nor mentioned. So there you go.



Christ...I was not arguing in favor of anything, I'm not in favor of any of these discussed. I was however, making a note of cyclical reactions and defensive reactions I notice among SS/NH/NS specifically have and how they similarly express them in specific situations. My first response here was on that. When a moment happens for a pairing they like it means something otherwise it doesn't. It's a back and forth that only notes more on how similar they are in that respect.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That was kind of the point...just like the moments you are others see as meaning something doesn't have to mean anything conclusive for (or even against) your pairing. They can just be there...He may not have any intention of doing anything with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ...I was not arguing in favor of anything, I'm not in favor of any of these discussed. I was however, making a note of cyclical reactions and defensive reactions I notice among SS/NH/NS specifically have and how they similarly express them in specific situations. My first response here was on that. When a moment happens for a pairing they like it means something otherwise it doesn't. It's a back and forth that only notes more on how similar they are in that respect.



That's insulting to Kishimoto, that you think he just includes things that have no point. 

So.... you admit you were just trying to insult me then, by portraying me as a defensive child to the rest of  your friends, in which, there isnt anything even wrong with being defensive in the first place...? You quoted _me_, calling me defensive, which you carry with a negative connotation, assuming I share the same thoughts and ideas as every other fan or whatever? Good to know. 

Next time, if you want to get general, don't quote.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 22, 2014)

The funny thing about all of this pairing nonsense is that there's no neutral for Sakura.  She's a medical shinobi and Kishimoto assigned her the role of doing generic healing.  If she doesn't do that shes useless/Kishimoto is a bad writer/the pairing is dead.   If she heals the main character, who normally is the one getting fucked up, it's a pairing moment/Narusaku confirmed/rip hinata.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> That's insulting to Kishimoto, that you think he just includes things that have no point.



pffft. The writing lately is the biggest insult to himself. Especially when compared to his earlier work! 

He has done that a few times, so I don't put it past him. Not to mention he is clearly an awkward individual, especially when it comes to certain matters. So there is that as well. 



> So.... you admit you were just trying to insult me then, by portraying me as a defensive child to the rest of  your friends, in which, there isnt anything even wrong with being defensive in the first place...? You quoted me, calling me defensive, which you carry with a negative connotation, assuming I share the same thoughts and ideas as every other fan or whatever?
> 
> Good to know.



Going the mile with this aren't you? Your rationalization just was something that helped further my point. It's not about you as a person.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Going the mile with this aren't you? Your rationalization just was something that helped further my point. It's not about you as a person.



Dont quote me, ya know, the person, then get indignant when i defend my position. I'm not gonna just let you quote my post, then not defend myself. Your the one that had to strawman once I started defending my opinion.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2014)

At least with NaruHina, half of the couple is good. NaruSaku is all bad.


----------



## Deana (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Seems like pairing threads are even more popular than Itachi threads. Well, that's good


Itachi soloed SasuNaru with Sasuke's final thoughts panel so this is strangely appropriate.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> Then dont quote me, ya know, the person, then get indignant when i defend my position. I'm not gonna just let you quote my post then not defend myself. Your the one that had to strawman once I started defending my opinion.



How did that change my point about self-rationalization, and looking at moments you want to see to a conclusion you want to happen? It didn't. It was never about any pairing in particular. Just a common approach that's seen all the time.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> This is one of the arguments for NH.  Hinata is such a pathetic character that if she doesn't get her precious Naruto kun, she'll commit suicide and it'll be ALL HIS FAULT, so it'll happen!



It's technically true but no shipper should be _okay_ with this at all. Which is where I think Misha is coming from. Hinata's been given the most attention she's had since...well ever and it's only to shove down our throats how much she loves Naruto. SO either this is a half-assed attempt to set up NH endgame or it's just there to make her look really stupid because she literally has *nothing else* going on with her character.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How did that change my point about self-rationalization, and looking at moments you want to see to a conclusion you want to happen? It didn't.



It did, because you had to bring up SasuSaku lol, a pairing i didn't find relevant at all, aka strawmanning , so I contested you about it,

And thank you Kage. Well said.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 22, 2014)

Kage said:


> It's technically true but no shipper should be _okay_ with this at all. Which is where I think Misha is coming from. Hinata's been given the most attention she's had since...well ever and it's only to shove down our throats how much she loves Naruto. SO either this is a half-assed attempt to set up NH endgame or it's just there to make her look really stupid because she literally has *nothing else* going on with her character.



Given the shit writing exhibited by Kishimoto in the past...oh..5 years, it could certainly be either one.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2014)

Friendly reminder that handholding is very lewd in japanese society and recently the manga turned into a full-blown hentai.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> It did, because you had to bring up SasuSaku lol, a pairing i didn't find relevant at all.



It was a comparison. An _analogy_. Do you know what that is? It's not about whether or not you finding it relevant, it's about what mirrors the nature of what you were presenting. Don't whine about it...


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was a comparison. An _analogy_. Do you know what that is?



An analogy that had no place being there, for it was irrelevant to the conversation, and was only there to insult my post and various other fans. And I have every right to whine when I'm feeling insulted. I have a bit more self worth then to let that slide. I called you out, and now your telling to me just suck it up. kk


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Misha said:


> An analogy that had no place being there, for it was irrelevant to the conversation, and was only there to insult my post and various other fans. And I have every right to whine when I'm feeling insulted. I have a bit more self worth then to let that slide.



It's not about you, at least not as an individual but the general matter of things. Your rationalization I felt illustrated my point and if you feel bullied, insulted, and/or victimized, well...get over it is all I can say. Numerous could have served to illustrate the point, it just happened I ran across yours.


----------



## Misha (Jan 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not about you, at least not as an individual but the general matter of things. Your rationalization I felt illustrated my point and if you feel bullied, insulted, and/or victimized, well...get over it is all I can say. Numerous could have served to illustrate the point, it just happened I ran across yours.



You insulted my individual opinion. That effects me as an individual. 

But i digress, if you feel you have the right to mock a persons post, then subsequently tell someone to just 'get over it', that's your problem. This has gotten significantly off topic, so I'm done here.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 22, 2014)

21 Pages?

Lelpairings.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> GaaNaru>>>>>>>>>>>SasuKa,NaruHina,NaruSaku,NaruSasu



I have nothing to add to this.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Given the shit writing exhibited by Kishimoto in the past...oh..5 years, it could certainly be either one.



Exactly.

Whatever the outcome there will only be losers.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 22, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I have nothing to add to this.



Dat GaaNaru.


----------



## CalmPurple (Jan 22, 2014)

Really? I did not see anything pairing related. Two people are close to dying. Don't have time for romance right now.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

CalmPurple said:


> Really? I did not see anything pairing related. Two people are close to dying. Don't have time for romance right now.



maybe although this provides a perfect opportunity for sakura to realize her true feelings

this


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

You think she'll be thinking about romance when two of her dearest people are dead? 
Well, this is Kishi and Sakura, but it still would be too much.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> You think she'll be thinking about romance when two of her dearest people are dead?
> Well, this is Kishi and Sakura, but it still would be too much.



Two of her dearest? Only Naruto is dying not Kakashi or Sai.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> maybe although this provides a perfect opportunity for sakura to realize her true feelings
> 
> this



sorry mate, already done


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2014)

Nic said:


> Two of her dearest? Only Naruto is dying not Kakashi or Sai.


You seriously think Sakura cares more for Kakashi and Sai(especially ) than Sasuke?


shit, am I getting in a pairing debate?


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> sorry mate, already done



Hasn't done her soul searching yet. And yes the spin off of jiraiya's that is illustrated by kishi supposed book has the sakura character choosing the naruto character in a soul searching moment over the sasuke character.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> You seriously think Sakura cares more for Kakashi and Sai(especially ) than Sasuke?
> 
> 
> shit, am I getting in a pairing debate?



I am 100% sure Tsunade is more important to her than friggin Sai.



Nic said:


> Hasn't done her soul searching yet. And yes the spin off of jiraiya's that is illustrated by kishi supposed book has the sakura character choosing the naruto character in a soul searching moment over the sasuke character.



What have you been reading 0_0


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> You seriously think Sakura cares more for Kakashi and Sai(especially ) than Sasuke?
> 
> 
> shit, am I getting in a pairing debate?



She never tried to kill them. 



Rios said:


> I am 100% sure Tsunade is more important to her than friggin Sai.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been reading 0_0



Remember the book jiraiya wrote named Naruto. That story was actually made and is available for reading pleasure.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

Jiraiya and a non-porn novel dont sit well with me.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2014)

There should be some sort of poll...

I don't think this really changes the huge gains NaruHina made in the past few chapters. The volume covers were also very telling. It seems that Hinata actually is a satellite love interest at this point. 

Nevertheless, I do find it suspect that Kishimoto keeps knocking and then playing with NaruSaku. It's very strange. You would have thought this pairing got hit hard enough after the fake love scene. I don't know why he keeps bringing it up. One theory is a case of dramatic irony.

I would love an ending where there are actually no pairings. The mangaka is hurting the series by playing these games. Yes, this was the most controversial topic of this week, but it doesn't leave me with a good feeling. I'd rather see Team Seven struggle through things together rather than this stuff.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jan 22, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> There should be some sort of poll...
> 
> I don't think this really changes the huge gains NaruHina made in the past few chapters. The volume covers were also very telling. It seems that Hinata actually is a satellite love interest at this point.
> 
> ...



i don't find it very strange since i've seen this kind of shit happen in any kind of story. even dbz had it with bulma and vegeta where their relationship was based on passion and loneliness, and that resulted in them having a kid. worst relationship ever. but toriyama wanted vegeta x bulma to happen to the end.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> There should be some sort of poll...
> 
> I don't think this really changes the huge gains NaruHina made in the past few chapters. The volume covers were also very telling. It seems that Hinata actually is a satellite love interest at this point.
> 
> ...



Not really shocking. End pairings generally hit dramatic snags along the way.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hinata and Naruto still have the holding hands scene (which is highly symbolic of a romantic relationship in Japan), the two briefly fighting side by side, and still being the first to realize Naruto is DYING.



Lol so are hugs.


----------



## Sage (Jan 22, 2014)

Whelp this is my interpretation of the situation.

If Sakura was healing Naruto in a separate panel and page of its own, I really wouldn't have considered it a NS moment at all, even in this chapters last page I don't consider it all that much of a moment since Sakura is still in love with Sasuke, it doesn't change that fact until she actually says she isn't. Sakura healing Naruto was basically a given, she was one of the few who can do it in the alliance and it was practical that it had to be her to heal Naruto but she isn't in love with the guy so its just a concerned friend.

Although in the last page I can't disagree or argue the clear SK moment because Karin does love Sasuke. Since the SK panel shared a page with the NS panel it does imply that Kishi obviously was teasing both pairings. At face value it looks like he was showing us the light and dark pairing. But to me it takes a lot more to convince me these are the end game pairing.

Anyway Karin and Hinata's dedication is definite to the person they love while Sakura's isn't. She loves Sasuke but there seems to be a lot of conflicting evidence its not stable, so Sakura is a wildcard. Even though Hinata ate dirt in a comical way and was unable to help Naruto, I don't think it hurts the chances of NH all that much.

All pairings are still in the game, there is plenty or trolling to commence and I know Kishi wont be holding back. Anyone who does claim a pairing to be end game is sure to be trolled down the line.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2014)

lol here we go again with the fake confession and how it was a bullet for NaruSaku

if Naruto stopped loving Sakura after that then go ahead and proclaim that all you want but he did not and he even called Sakura his girlfriend in front of his deceased father, yeah the moment was meant to be humorous but humor =/= lie, hell Minato even made the punchline hit harder by comparing Sakura to Kushina i.e. "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree", NS has always been filled with humor (Naruto asking Sakura out on dates, Sakura almost feeding Naruto only to have Sai intervene, the nickname chapter, the "tsundere" punch, etc) that doesn't mean it never had serious moments (Naruto vs Gaara, promise of a lifetime, the hug, Sakura feeling helpless after Naruto went KN4, Sakura crying when she found out jinchuuriki would die if their bijuu is extracted, etc) and it most certainly does not mean Naruto aka the main goddamn character who has been shown to be romantically invested in only one girl since the third chapter of this manga has only harbored a shallow childish crush all these years

yeah NaruHina _could_ happen but you could argue the same for any pairing with such vague terms, if you really wanna argue you have to use evidence from the manga and where is the evidence that Naruto is starting to be romantically interested in Hinata, or better yet is losing his love for Sakura? there is nothing to prove this shit. yeah Hinata seems to pop up a lot lately and yeah Hinata->Naruto has been emphasized a lot but that's how it's always been with her, that's been her role in the entire manga



			
				on Hinata said:
			
		

> ...this is kinda Hinata's forte, be worried about Naruto during the Kiba fight, be worried about Naruto in the Neji fight, takes her eyes off Obito to see if Naruto's okay, going to attack Pein despite the high possibility of death and her efforts would be meaningless, throw herself in front of Naruto to shield him from spikes (only of Neji to get skewered), and now run after the guy despite not being in shape or qualified to do so, and faceplanting on the ground.



but like I said all that's shown is Hinata->Naruto, that's why I felt the eye thing and the handholding scene was big because it was actually a mutual NH moment and not just another panel of Hinata doing what she does best but like I said that's not enough, it shows Naruto respects her and considers her a precious friend (we've known that since Naruto vs Neji) but again they haven't spent enough time or had enough mutual moments for anyone to argue that Naruto could be moving on from Sakura to Hinata

and I'm not even arguing for NS here _yet_, just for Naruto's feelings yeesh I've never seen a main character's feeling be treated like it has no bearing than I've seen in NH


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2014)

Digimon Season 02


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> *Wait, there was NaruSaku in this chapter? I got a much huger NaruHina vibe. And this is from a non-shipper *
> 
> Sakura was just healing Naruto like she heals other people.
> 
> ...



If a non-shipper can see it, is there really much more to argue about?

Definitely a stretch



emachina said:


> Here's the problem with the girlfriend thing from 631. As I said kanojo can mean girlfriend or girl who is a friend. Minato didn't use the more definitive gaarufurendo. So , since the scene was for comedy, and Naruto is dense, its more than likely Minato meant girlfriend, Sakura interpreted it as girlfriend, while Naruto thought t was is this girl your friend.



Thank you! My thoughts exactly



emachina said:


> Yes, denial.
> 
> 1) When did I ever deny Naruto had the hots for Sakura?
> 2) Naruto has been shown to misunderstand questions when words have double meaning in Japanese numerous times in the manga, anime, and movies.
> ...



You should provide some iced water for the burn you just delivered



emachina said:


> I also forgot, Gaara tried to dump Naruto off on Tsunade. Does that mean NaruTsun is still going strong?



Seems like it, according to some of these shippers 



ickypicky565 said:


> I would argue that there were NaruHina moments in this chapter: the way Hinata ran towards Naruto and fell, that's gotta be a hint on Kishi's behalf.
> 
> I would also like to argue NaruSaku logically won't make sense here, because she is just doing what best friends will do: trying to save each other.



Exactly! She's provided this for her friends before! Does that instantly canonise GaiSaku, for example?!



CM Pinkie said:


> Yes because mouth to mouth to someone dying= being inlove with him
> 
> 
> Rios said:
> ...



A proven m?dical technique for resuscitation? Yeah, that proves the ship



Misha said:


> I'm making the logical deduction based off the facts presented. If Hinata was getting 0 panel time during this war, I would instead make the assumption NaruSaku is endgame. Why else would Kishi be putting her in all these panels, esp. when they include romance? _Why_???? It's there for justification for whatever he decides to make as the ending. I'm just already sure in my claim. Your free to disagree with my claim, but I'm just making deductions here. Unless you can give me a reason for all this Hinata panel time, I'm gonna stay strong on my assumptions. Mangaka don't do shit for no reason. It's a waste of time. Kishi is making a rush job, and even if I don't agree with it, I'm not gonna blind myself to it.
> 
> And if Kishi is just trolling, then that's boo hoo for me. I wouldn't know why he wasted all this panel time on Hinata, when he could have easily made every Hinata scene about Sakura instead. Instead of Neji dying, let Lee or Sai die. It would have been the same goddamn result. So why give the position to Hinata? Why would he waste everyones time (besides the obvious 'trolling' answer)



This



Golden Circle said:


> Friendly reminder that handholding is very lewd in japanese society and recently the manga turned into a full-blown hentai.







Seto Kaiba said:


> Digimon Season 02



Don't even fucking go there


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

Let us all cum together


----------



## Shattering (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> Its symbolic what happened, Hinata fell before reaching Naruto and Sakura is the one fighting for his life. You tell me what that means.



Basically this... sorry for the loser :/


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

not really that surprising though.  Hinata was after all first introduced as comic relief.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 23, 2014)

>NaruSaku


----------



## auem (Jan 23, 2014)

Nic said:


> She never tried to kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the book jiraiya wrote named Naruto. That story was actually made and is available for reading pleasure.



where...............??


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

Hinata falling  and giving up was just 


Same girl who gave naruto that dont give up speech


----------



## Azula (Jan 23, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Friendly reminder that handholding is very lewd in japanese society and recently the manga turned into a full-blown hentai.



wtf :rofl:rofl


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

auem said:


> where...............??



Novels[edit]
Naruto: Tales of a Gutsy Ninja (NARUTO―ナルト―ド根性忍伝 Naruto: Dokonjō Ninden?) — 2010, illustrator

ask Kronin about it as well if you want, he has a physical copy of the novel.


----------



## auem (Jan 23, 2014)

Nic said:


> Novels[edit]
> Naruto: Tales of a Gutsy Ninja (NARUTO―ナルト―ド根性忍伝 Naruto: Dokonjō Ninden?) ? 2010, illustrator
> 
> ask Kronin about it as well if you want, he has a physical copy of the novel.



oh!..somebody wrote the story...but not Kishi's writing i presume...?


----------



## Shattering (Jan 23, 2014)

auem said:


> oh!..somebody wrote the story...but not Kishi's writing i presume...?



I don't think you can release something about Naruto without his approval, maybe shonen jump can do whatever they want but at least they would ask his opinion.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

auem said:


> oh!..somebody wrote the story...but not Kishi's writing i presume...?



no he doesn't write the novels but he illustrates them.  Having said that it's obvious that he has imput on the story since they are derivatives of his main story.


----------



## auem (Jan 23, 2014)

Nic said:


> no he doesn't write the novels but he illustrates them.  Having said that it's obvious that he has imput on the story since they are derivatives of his main story.



ok...thanks for the info....


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

auem said:


> ok...thanks for the info....



well i did say he was the illustrator in my original post.  If he was the author i would have mentioned it. lol


----------



## son_michael (Jan 23, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> lol here we go again with the fake confession and how it was a bullet for NaruSaku
> 
> if Naruto stopped loving Sakura after that then go ahead and proclaim that all you want but he did not and he even called Sakura his girlfriend in front of his deceased father, yeah the moment was meant to be humorous but humor =/= lie, hell Minato even made the punchline hit harder by comparing Sakura to Naruto i.e. "the apple doesn't fall far from the three", NS has always been filled with humor (Naruto asking Sakura out on dates, Sakura almost feeding Naruto only to have Sai intervene, the nickname chapter, the "tsundere" punch, etc) that doesn't mean it never had serious moments (Naruto vs Gaara, promise of a lifetime, the hug, Sakura feeling helpless after Naruto went KN4, Sakura crying when she found out jinchuuriki would die if their bijuu is extracted, etc) and it most certainly does not mean Naruto aka the main goddamn character who has been shown to be romantically invested in only one girl since the third chapter of this manga has only harbored a shallow childish crush all these years
> 
> ...



Good post.

The hand holding moment between Naruto and Hinata is interpreted to be romantic evidence but in fact Naruto grabbed her hand because she was right next to him and he wanted to give her kyuubi chakra. Right after he grabbed her hand and gave her the chakra he proceeded to go touch everyone and give them chakra as well. Yea he held her hand for a bit but it wasn't because he was in love with her, the fact that he tells his dad that Sakura his is g/f pretty much proves this. Then kishi even has Minato compare Sakura to his wife and don't forget Kushina told Naruto to be with someone like her.

Time and time again it comes down to 1 simple fact.

THERE IS NO MUTUAL LOVE BETWEEN ANY OF THESE PAIRINGS.  

though I would argue that Sakura having spent so much time with Naruto and knowing how he feels about her, knowing that he's the hero and just how her relationship has progressed with him over the course of the manga...I argue that she can come to love him at any time. However that has not happened yet, just as Sasuke has not come to love her or Karin, and Naruto has not come to love Hinata.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

i would make an argument that sakura does love naruto but hasn't realized it yet (we already know she completely idolizes him).  I do find it ironic that kishi keeps focusing panel after panel on Sakura focusing on Naruto.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 23, 2014)

Nic said:


> i would make an argument that sakura does love naruto but hasn't realized it yet.  I do find it ironic that kishi keeps focusing panel after panel on Sakura focusing on Naruto.



Well that's kind of the same thing Nic.. I strongly feel that Naru Saku has the most concrete evidence to support it, starting from the beginning of part 1, through the promise of a life time, through the part 2 dating and through the fake confession.

You know a lot of people think her confession has no truth in it whatsoever but I think Sakura was telling the truth when she blushed about Naruto always saving her(can you fake a blush?) she just lied about giving up Sasuke, she knew that she should logically love Naruto because of everything he's done for her and she felt happy thinking about those times.

anyway I don't see Naruto not listening to his mom, not getting the girl that he wants and failing like Jiraiya(Hinata obviously does not fit into that parallel with Tsunade). I don't see the scenes of Naruto and Sakura hugging to be red herrings, I don't see the scenes of Hinata passively looking  at them while the villagers cheer for Naruto and Sakura and go "woo woo" and grinning like their boyfriend and g/f  while Hinata looks on with a smile, to be retconned. I don't expect the hero not to get the girl he wants and I think Hinata will be fine as long as Naruto is happy. IMO every Naru Hina tease is just a way for Kishi to milk the pairing war so more people buy his manga for the pairings.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Well that's kind of the same thing Nic.. I strongly feel that Naru Saku has the most concrete evidence to support it, starting from the beginning of part 1, through the promise of a life time, through the part 2 dating and through the fake confession.
> 
> You know a lot of people think her confession has no truth in it whatsoever but I think Sakura was telling the truth when she blushed about Naruto always saving her(can you fake a blush?) she just lied about giving up Sasuke, she knew that she should logically love Naruto because of everything he's done for her and she felt happy thinking about those times.
> 
> .



well i have a different take.  I don't see the blushing as her liking Naruto but more as an embarrassing situation for herself which is natural despite that confession having ironic truth to it.  I see more the ordeal of her going after Sasuke and trying to kill him as something she's doing to protect Naruto not because she loves Sasuke which to me (protecting Naruto) is heavily implied when she takes it upon herself to confront sasuke when naruto's feelings are confirmed to her but because she doesn't want him to die. ( i mean throughout that whole arc she's paying way more attention to naruto's thoughts, actions, and feelings) She's doing this because she doesn't want Naruto to take on the burden because of her (which is confirmed through her own on panel thoughts.)  For someone that apparently loves sasuke she sure as fuq cares a hell of a lot more about Naruto.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 23, 2014)

Nic said:


> well i have a different take.  I don't see the blushing as her liking Naruto but more as an embarrassing situation for herself which is natural despite that confession having ironic truth to it.  I see more the ordeal of her going after Sasuke and trying to kill him as something she's doing to protect Naruto not because she loves Sasuke which to me (protecting Naruto) is heavily implied when she takes it upon herself to confront sasuke when naruto's feelings are confirmed to her but because she doesn't want him to die. ( i mean throughout that whole arc she's paying way more attention to naruto's thoughts, actions, and feelings) She's doing this because she doesn't want Naruto to take on the burden because of her (which is confirmed through her own on panel thoughts.)  For someone that apparently loves sasuke she sure as fuq cares a hell of a lot more about Naruto.



Oh yea there's that too, definitely.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

> I don't expect the hero not to get the girl he wants



this is all it always comes down to, the guy needs his trophy wife because he is the hero and he deserves it


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> this is all it always comes down to, the guy needs his trophy wife because he is the hero and he deserves it



have a problem with that?


----------



## son_michael (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> this is all it always comes down to, the guy needs his trophy wife because he is the hero and he deserves it



It's always one fundamental reason at least


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

Nic said:


> have a problem with that?



Not at all, I love seeing Sakura being treated badly.

My concern is with Hinata though, its sad being a minor character in a cliche manga. Your feelings always have to take a backseat.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

tbh though Naruto is being portrayed by Kishi as the trophy husband.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

Virgins









virgins everywhere


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not at all, I love seeing Sakura being treated badly.
> 
> My concern is with Hinata though, its sad being a minor character in a cliche manga. Your feelings always have to take a backseat.



That's why when you've read a ton of manga you stop rooting for side characters when they have a love interest to the main character.  That's just asking for punishment.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

Not really the case. Its about being generally more likable and consistent with your feelings but still getting the shaft because ultimately you dont matter. Its something we all can relate to, cant just brush it off as something that is bound to happen anyway.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not really the case. Its about being generally more likable and consistent with your feelings but still getting the shaft because ultimately you dont matter. Its something we all can relate to, cant just brush it off as something that is bound to happen anyway.



that's life.  It sucks we both know that.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

Thats not life, thats fiction, we expect it to be better or at least more amusing  .


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> Thats not life, thats fiction, we expect it to be better or at least more amusing  .



as in the fiction is what we expect to be more amusing.  And so we're on even ground, Alice didn't spare details of your personal life to me.  another thing to be very grateful about her i suppose as you know about mine through her.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

What the heck was this post supposed to mean?


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

Its means that Sasuhina ia canon


----------



## Hitt (Jan 23, 2014)

Well as stated in an earlier lolpost, HinaGround certainly is canon


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

As much canon as NaruGaaraback, or should I say ass because his crotch was definitely touching there.


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

No one wants to discuss sasukarin? 


Wonder if matrex was in this thread 

I am not seeing matrex name here!!!! Quick,  call 911!!! He might be slicing his rists or some shit !!!


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> No one wants to discuss sasukarin?
> 
> 
> Wonder if matrex was in this thread


That's because everyone knows its canon so whats to argue about


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 23, 2014)

Only thing canon here is GaaNaru.  Hang it up losers.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 23, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> At least with NaruHina, *half* of the couple is good.



Hinata is the "half" you normally see people defend and say is good. The other half gets called a jackass for days if he dares express himself.


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> That's because everyone knows its canon so whats to argue about



i wanna talk about it. not argue


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wanna talk about it. not argue


It would be intresting to see Sasuke's "romantic" side


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> It would be intresting to see Sasuke's "romantic" side



does sasuke know what romance is though?


----------



## Sage (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> does sasuke know what romance is though?



Yeah he does. Its when a man uses his chidori to penetrate the heart or face of a woman and the biological reaction would produce a baby.

I think he read that on an Uchiha tablet. I believe its their version of the birds and the bees.


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

Sage said:


> Yeah he does. Its when a man uses his chidori to penetrate the heart or face of a woman and the biological reaction would produce a baby.
> 
> I think he read that on an Uchiha tablet. I believe its their version of the birds and the bees.



but......... chidori isn't an uchiha jutsu 

could kakashi....... actually be an uchiha? :amazed


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 23, 2014)

lol @ SasuKarin. Uchihas are like David Icke's Reptilians who all have one gender and reproduce through buttsex 

Uchihas love this song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isujdfWGqss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol @ SasuKarin. Uchihas are like David Icke's Reptilians who all have one gender and reproduce through buttsex
> 
> Uchihas love this song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isujdfWGqss[/YOUTUBE]



............... but uchiha females do exist in canon so your theory is dbuncked


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> does sasuke know what romance is though?


If he did then Karin would be pregnant at this point


----------



## Sage (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> but......... chidori isn't an uchiha jutsu
> 
> could kakashi....... actually be an uchiha? :amazed



you're right it isn't, probably just the ritual of drawing blood out of the woman with a fatal injury.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> ............... but uchiha females do exist in canon so your theory is dbuncked



Yeah Reptilians to come in all human forms and genders


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

Sage said:


> you're right it isn't, probably just the ritual of drawing blood out of the woman with a fatal injury.



i seriously wonder if mikoto went through the same thing


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Yeah Reptilians to come in all human forms and genders



so we are all reptillians?


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> If he did then Karin would be pregnant at this point



karin would be expecting her second child and sasuke would have already buncked  3 others/


----------



## Sage (Jan 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i seriously wonder if mikoto went through the same thing



Considering the crazy rituals the Hyuga have, I wouldn't put it passed the Uchiha to do worse.

Mikoto is a pretty awesome lady, reminds me a lot of Hinata, Fugaku didn't show much in respect for her.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 23, 2014)

I could see this now

Sauce "Karin, I need to rebuild the uchihas, so turn around and bend over ya crazy bitch"

Karin "oh susky-kuuuuun"


----------



## Addy (Jan 24, 2014)

CM Pinkie said:


> I could see this now
> 
> Sauce "Karin, I need to rebuild the uchihas, so turn around and bend over ya crazy bitch"
> 
> Karin "*oh susky-kuuuuun*"



sakura, ino, karin, naruto........ it is always the same ending


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jan 25, 2014)

Nobody here seems to quite grasp that the bromance is REAL. And it's been proven several times by Harvard University that bros > hoes. Gaara is most definitely a bro. Shikamaru, based from the chapter where he pledged his life to Naruto and to become his right hand man and bodyguard, is also a bro.

Using the transitive logic of titties, we can see that Naruto, Gaara, and Shikamaru will all get a heart necklace divided in 3 pieces (With Naruto getting the middle piece) and they will be bro's forever and all time. 

Sasuke, however, will spend his time trying to get into the Brohood. And being the lenient, kind gentlemen they are, they will allow him permission. But he will have to share his necklace with those of lesser status in the Brosanctum. Like Shino or Sai. Maybe even Chouji. 

The Brodome will then accept Sasuke into their ranks. With a "Dattebayo!", an Uchihahahaha laugh, a single tear from Gaara, and a shrug from Shikamaru, all will be well within Konoha.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 26, 2014)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Nobody here seems to quite grasp that the bromance is REAL. And it's been proven several times by Harvard University that bros > hoes. Gaara is most definitely a bro. Shikamaru, based from the chapter where he pledged his life to Naruto and to become his right hand man and bodyguard, is also a bro.
> 
> Using the transitive logic of titties, we can see that Naruto, Gaara, and Shikamaru will all get a heart necklace divided in 3 pieces (With Naruto getting the middle piece) and they will be bro's forever and all time.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly surprised that so few people have been turned off by the overwhelming about of BL in comparison to the tiny hetero ships Kishi writes every 50 chapters.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 26, 2014)

Hinata falls figuratively,

Sakura is shown facing Naruto and turned away from..

Sasuke who is dying alone, whilst thinking of spreading his seed

Karin goes into her usual Sasuke induced schizophrenia

There's an abundance of heterosexual imagery for the pairing fans this chapter. I didn't get any homo/bromance feels at all.


----------

